# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ζευγάρωμα ringneck (african και indian)...

## kaveiros

Ο αρσενικός μου ο Γκούφη αρχικά ερωτοτρόπησε με την γαλάζια indian ringneck μου την Αγγελική. Τελικά όμως...προτίμησε την African ringneck μου...
Δείτε το βίντεο και θα καταλάβετε...




Μπαίνουν πλέον κανονικά στη φωλιά...Οι απορίες μου είναι οι εξής:
1) Σε θέμα διατροφής υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να προσφέρω έξτρα? Και τα 2 τρώνε τα πάντα από φρούτα και λαχανικά και φυσικά σπόρους. Τους προσφερω μεγαλη ποικιλία σε φρέσκες τροφές. 

2) Η αναπαραγωγή ανάμεσα σε african και indian ringneck γινεται σύμφωνα με άρθρα που εχω βρει. Σε κάποιο ξενο φόρουμ όμως υπάρχει κάποιος που γράφει οτι οι απόγονοι δεν θα είναι ούτε το ένα...ούτε το άλλο είδος. Θα είναι μια μίξη των 2 ειδών και αυτό μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε προβλήματα. Σε άλλο άρθρο απο άνθρωπο που λέει οτι το έχει κάνει, ο ίδιος γράφει οτι οι απόγονοι γίνονται ή african ή indian και είναι υγιέστατοι. Εδώ θα χρειαστώ την εμπειρία οσων γνωρίζουν απο αναπαραγωγή. Δε θα ήθελα σε καμία περίπτωση να φέρουν στον κόσμο άρρωστα και προβληματικά πουλιά ::  Βασικά δεν το περίμενα καν να γινουν ζευγάρι. Ο αρσενικός είχε και άλλη επιλογή...αλλά διάλεξε την Ρίκα.

3)Για φωλιά χρησιμποίησα ξύλινο κλειστό κουτί (σαν καλαθάκι) το οποίο όμως εχει μικρές τρυπούλες γύρω γύρω (είναι σαν πλεχτό). Τα πουλιά βρίσκονται πλέον μονίμως εκεί, δείχνει να τους αρέσει. Ο αρσενικός φέρνει στην Ρίκα φαγητό και την ταϊζει στην είσοδο της φωλιάς. Γύρω γύρω έριξα μια πετσέτα γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως οι τρυπούλες κάνουν κακό στην ανάπτυξη θερμότητας που θα χρειάζονται τα αυγά. Γνώμες?

----------


## DooMDiveR

ζηλεύω!!!!!!! αντε και στις δικιας μου της κακιστρος να βρει 1 παλικάρι έτσι και να μην του τσαμπουκαλεύεται...!

----------


## Leonidas

..αχχχχ τι μου κανεις..εχω μεινει....θελω και εγω να το ζησω αυτο... :Happy: ....νομιζω ολα εχουν παρει το δρομο τους...χερομαι που εβαλες τη φωλιτσα.. :Happy: ...

οσο για τη τροφη...βαλε σουπιοκοκαλο..βιταμινες στο νερο τροφη μια χαρουλα τα χεις..ετοιμασου να αυξηθουν.. :Happy: ..oooσο για τον επιτυγχανεται η α αναπαραγωγη τους δεν το γνωριζω αλλα θα σου λεγα να μην μπεις εμποδιο..αυτα ξερουν..αντε με το καλο.. :Happy: ..(και περιμενω να μου κανεις δωρακι μια χνουδωτη μπαλιτσα..)

----------


## mitsman

Φιλε μου Αντρεα για εμενα το νουμερο 1 με διαφορα που πρεπει να προσεξεις ειναι η διατροφη!!!!!   Αυγο- αυγοψωμο, ασβεστιο, *βιταμινη Ε - σεληνιο και Ψευδαργυρο* να ειναι τα πιο σημαντικα για την επιτυχια!

Αν δεν θες να ψαξεις να βρεις τροφες με αυτα μπορεις να παρεις σκευασματα!!!


ferti vit + calci lux

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη προτιμώ να δώσω φυσικές τροφές. Θυμάμαι πολλές φορές σε απαντήσεις σου να προτείνεις τα παραπάνω αλλα δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιές φυσικές τροφές τα βρίσκουμε ειδικά τα τελευταία.  Σουπιοκόκκαλο δε το πλησίαζαν, μέχρι που άρχισε να κιτρινίζει και το αφαίρεσα και δε μπόρεσα να βρω σε κανένα μαγαζί εδώ, θα δω να παραγγείλω άμεσα. Από αυγό είμαστε οκ και μάλιστα βάζω χωριάτικα απ τις κότες της γιαγιάς μου :Happy:  , επίσης για ασβέστιο την Ρίκα δε την φοβάμαι γιατί εδώ και μήνες της έμαθα να τρώει ωμά αμύγδαλα τα οποία και λατρεύει. Βάζω κομμάτακια μέσα στην τροφή και είναι απ τα πρώτα που τρώει. Βέβαια ας υπάρχει και το σουπιοκόκκαλο. Τωρα σχετικά με βιταμίνη Έ, εδώ και καιρό μετά απο δική σας συμβουλή προσθέτω στην τροφή τους 2 φορές την εβδομάδα σπιρουλίνα επίσης τακτικά τους φέρνω φρέσκα κλαδιά ελιάς τα φύλλα και ο καρπός της οποίας περιέχουν Βιταμίνη Ε σε μεγάλη ποσότητα (έτσι μου λύθηκε και η απορία γιατί τα πουλιά μου τρώνε τα φύλλα της ελιάς με τόση μανία). Για τα 2 τελευταία (σελήνιο-ψευδάργυρο) μπορείς να μου προτείνεις τροφές και φυσικά για τα υπόλοιπα αν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο? 
Α να προσθέσω ότι βάζω και γύρη ανα μερικές ημέρες μέσα στην τροφή τους και την τρώνε αρκετά.

----------


## mitsman

Αντρεα,
πρωτον ποιος ειπε οτι η σπιρουλινα δινεται σαν πηγη βιταμινης Ε???  αν το ειπα εγω, που δεν νομιζω, λαθος μου!!! βαλε μου αν βρεις την παραθεση να διαβασω!

Προτεινω σκευασματα γιατι ολοι που εχουν παπαγαλους γκρινιαζουν οτι δεν τρωνε τα διαφορα οι παπαγαλοι τους!!!! και ισχυει!!! οποτε μεσα απο το νερο μπορουμε να τους προσφερουμε τα παντα!!!!
Στα καναρινια μου  δεν δινω το παραμικρο... ισως στην δευτερη και τριτη γεννα calci lux για ασβεστειο!!! 

Βιταμινη Ε θα βρεις στο σιτελαιο που θα μπορουσες να προσθεσεις σε αυγοτροφη η και στα φυτρα του σιταριου αλλα και στην  καμελινα οπως και στο λαδι της, στους ηλιοσπορους ενα μικρο ποσοστο

ψευδαργυρο στον ηλιοσπορο παλι, στο κουκουναρι αλλα και στο σουσαμι που αναποφλειωτο εχει και ασβεστειο (παχαινει ομως)\\\

σεληνιο θα βρεις στα φυστικια βραζιλιας!!!!


Σεληνιο και ψευδαργυρος δρουν συνεργατικα με την βιταμινη Ε....   αυτη ειναι που εχουμε πιο πολυ αναγκη για την γονιμοτητα!!! βιταμινη Ε!

----------


## kaveiros

Δεν ειπα οτι το γραφεις εσυ! Ειπα μετα απο δικη σας (εννοω μελων).  Για σπιρουλινα αρκετοι γραφουν.  Επισης για την σπιρουλινα απο δικη μου αναζητηση διαβασα οτι ειναι πλουσια σε βιταμινη Ε.  Ολα τα παραπανω που ανεφερα δεν εννοω οτι τα προτεινεις εσυ, ισως λαθος διατυπωση:-)  Απο σενα ηθελα να μου προτεινεις αλλα περα απ αυτα που δινω μιας και ξερεις. Θα δοκιμασω αυτα που προτεινεις, αν δεν τα τρωνε θα δωσω σκευασματα. Ξερω οτι δυσκολα δοκιμαζουν νεες τροφες,  αλλα τα δικα μου τρωνε καμποσα πραγματα.

----------


## mitsman

Δοκιμασε αυτα που σου ειπα αλλα δεν θα παθουν τιποτα αν τους δωσεις σκευασματα!!! θα το κανεις οχι για να εχεις επιτυχια οσο για να μην εχεις αποτυχια!!!

Για παραδειγμα δεν με νοιαζει τοσο να ειναι γονιμα(που σαφως και με νοιαζει) αλλα πιο πολυ να μην εχουμε καμμια δυστοκια! οποτε??? αν δεν παιρνει ασβεστειο??? θα το αφησουμε ετσι για να μην του δωσουμε σκευασμα???? εκτος απο την δυστοκια τα πουλια τραβανε ασβεστειο απο τα οστα τους στην προσπαθεια τους να δημιουργησουν τον τσοφλι του αυγου... κατι που καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν ειναι καλο!!!!!



Το φερτι βιτ που θα σου δωσει την γονιμοτητα που θες εχει και σεληνιο και ψευδαργυρο στις σωστες αναλογιες!!!



εγω οταν ερθει η στιγμη να ζευγαρωσω τα παπαγαλακια μου θα παρω ολα τα σκευασματα της  Orlux, ολα ομως και θα τα τηρησω κατα γραμμα!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Θα τα παραγγειλω κι αυτα αλλα πρωτα θα δοκιμασω τις φυσικες τροφες. Το ιδιο θα εκανα αν ηταν και για μενα,  δεν ειμαι κατα των σκευασματων αλλα δε χανω και τπτ να δοκιμασω να τους προσφερω τα απαραιτητα με παραδοσιακο τροπο:-)

----------


## kaveiros

Το ferti vit το βρηκα στην πολη θα παω αυριο να το παρω.  Σημερα τους εφτιαξα μια τροφη "τουρμπο".  Χωριατικο αυγο το εβαλα στο μουλτι με το τσοφλι να γινει κομματακια (οχι τελειως κρεμα) προσθεσα σουσαμι,  βρωμη,  λιγη σπιρουλινα και λιγο τριμμενο κεχρι. Το τσακισαν ολο το μπολ κυριως ο αρσενικος το ετρωγε και μετα το αναμασουσε και το ταϊζε στην Ρικα.  Επισης καναν καθαριοτητα κοντα στη φωλια.  Ειχα πανω στο ντουλαπι κοντα στη φωλια κατι χαρτια και ενα μικρο χαρτοκουτο κλειστο με πραγματα μου.  Τα εριξαν ολα στο πατωμα:-)

----------


## mitsman

Εχεις το προγραμμα της orlux??????? θες να στο βρω????????

ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη δε το έχω, τι εννοείς πρόγραμμα? Εννοείς πως να κάνω χρήση? Στην συσκευασία που θα πάρω δεν θα υπάρχει? 

Κάτι ασχετο... πριν λίγο τους έφερα πικραλίδα (αλλιως τα λένε άγρια ραδίκια). Είναι αγαπημένη λιχουδιά των ringneck στη φύση και το εμαθα πριν λιγο καιρο...και ανακάλυψα ότι εχω μπολικα στον κήπο μου χεχεχε. Ειναι απ αυτα τα χορτα που ξεχορταριαζα ως αχρηστα.  Οι πικραλιδες ειναι πολυ πλούσιες σε σίδηρο (εχουν περισσοτερο απ το σπανάκι) και ειναι πολυ πλουσια σε βιταμινες Β6, Β2, C, E, Κ, 
βιταμίνη A, ασβέστιο, χαλκό, μαγνήσιο,φολικό οξύ και κάλλιο. Τα σερβιρα πιασμενα με μανταλάκι...στην αρχή τα πέρασαν μαλλον για μαρούλι, δεν δωσαν πολυ σημασια...μεχρι που δοκιμασαν...δεν εχει μεινει ουτε δειγμα!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Κατσε να βρω λιγο χρονο και στο στελνω!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Οκ!!! Σε υπερευχαριστώ για ακομη μια φορά :Happy:  Θα εισαι ο επιτιμος θειος των απογονων αν ολα πανε καλα  :Love0063:

----------


## mitsman

**********


Τελικα Αντρεα καταφερα να το βρω ετσι και μπορω να το αναρτησω να το βλεπουν ολα τα παιδια!!!!

Μην με ευχαριστεις... η μεγαλυτερη ευχαριστηση θα ειναι να εχουμε γεννητουρια και να μας βαζεις οπως παντα κανεις πολλες πολλες φωτο και να μας λες τα γεγονοτα τοσο περιγραφικα οπως κανεις παντα αλλωστε και να ειναι σαν να το ζουμε και εμεις!

----------


## kaveiros

Να σαι καλα Δημητρη, θα το δω το απογευμα γιατι τωρα εχω ενα κεφαλι καζανι λογω εργασιων. Προς το παρον μια φωτο ακομα :Happy:  Το ζευγος μεσα στη φωλια. Ο Γκουφη ρεμβάζει στο παράθυρο και η αλλη μέσα κάνει οικιακά μάλλον  ::

----------


## zack27

χαχα τελει ΦΩΤΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leonidas

μου εχεις κλεψει ολη τη δοξα... :Stick Out Tongue: ...ειναι υπεροχα..δεν εχω λογια...απλα υποκλινομαι.. :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Σιγα τη δοξα :Happy:  Ας κανουν μωρακια με το καλο κι αν ειναι πανω απο 2 θα σου δωσω ενα αφρικανακι να δεις δοξα μετα:-)  Αφρικανακι ουτε απο εκτροφεα βρισκεις ευκολα,  απορω πως εφτασε η δικια μου Αλεξανδρουπολη.  Τους ξεφυγε με αλλα μωρα προφανως και νομιζαν οτι ειναι indian. Απ οτι διαβαζω συνηθως οι αφρικανουλες κανουν 4 αυγα.  1 θα κρατησω εγω,  ενα εχω υποσχεθει στον ξαδερφο μου και μετα χαριζω:-)

----------


## kaveiros

> ***********
> 
> 
> Τελικα Αντρεα καταφερα να το βρω ετσι και μπορω να το αναρτησω να το βλεπουν ολα τα παιδια!!!!
> 
> Μην με ευχαριστεις... η μεγαλυτερη ευχαριστηση θα ειναι να εχουμε γεννητουρια και να μας βαζεις οπως παντα κανεις πολλες πολλες φωτο και να μας λες τα γεγονοτα τοσο περιγραφικα οπως κανεις παντα αλλωστε και να ειναι σαν να το ζουμε και εμεις!


Δημήτρη το pdf δε μπορω να το δω. Το φορουμ μου ζητουσε εγγραφη, εκανα εγγραφη αλλα και παλι δεν ανοιγει, δεν εχω λεει δικαιωματα. Προφανως πρεπει να συμμετεχω σε καποια θεματα και μετα. Αν μπορεις να το ανοιξεις εσυ καν το ενα mail.

----------


## mitsman

Δυστυχως επρεπε να το σβησω τοτε!!!!
Εχεις μαιλ.. για δες και πες μας!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη ήρθε οκ μια χαρά. Το ανέβασα εδώ αν το θέλει κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να το κατεβάσει

https://public.me.com/kaveiros

----------


## ria

οι φωτο υπεροχη!!!!!!!! αντε και καλους απογονους συντομα!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Mάλλον έχω πρόβλημα με την φωλιά. δεν τους αρέσει. βγήκα απ το σπιτι για δουλειές και όταν γύρισα βρήκα το ζεύγος στο σαλόνι, χωμένο πίσω απο το μαξιλάρι του καναπέ! προφανώς ψάχνουν για φωλιά αλλού. η ρίκα πρώτη φορά φεύγει μακρυά απο το χώρο της. το χειροτερο απ ολα ειναι οτι δεν ηξερε να γυρισει πισω. ο αρσενικός πεταξε και πήγε πίσω στο δωματιο τους αμεσως και μετα την εψαχνε σαν τρελός. η ρικα αρχισε να πεταει σαν τρελη για να τον βρει και 2 φορες κοπανησε στον τοίχο, ευτυχως δεν επαθε τιποτα. την επιασα με μια πετσετα και την πηγα πισω στο δωματιο. αγχωθηκε πολυ, τωρα εχει ηρεμησει και την ταϊζει ο αρσενικός πάλι. το περίεργο όμως είναι ότι μπαίνουν μέσα στη φωλιά συνέχεια...σκέφτομαι και το ενδεχομενο μηπως ενοχλουνται απ τα αλλα 2 πουλιά, την αγγελική και την μπέμπα ομως ειναι πιο μακρυά και δεν πλησιάζουν καθόλου στο χώρο του ζευγαριου.

KAI KATI NEΟ...ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ...
Έψαχνα πιο ασφαλείς πληροφορίες για το αν μπορούν τελικά να ζευγαρώσουν african με indian. Bρήκα τελικά εκτροφέα από Η.Π.Α που βγάζει African και του έστειλα μαιλ. Η απάντηση είναι ότι γίνεται αλλά τα μωρά θα είναι υβρίδια. Το έχει κάνει ο ίδιος...τα μωρά του βγήκαν υπέροχα μου γράφει, ήταν υγιή αλλά υβρίδια. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δε θα μπορούν να έχουν απογόνους.

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιατί δεν αγοράζεις μία κανονική φωλιά??? Ή έστω να φτιάξεις μία όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι για τα πουλάκια σωστή??

----------


## zack27

Συμφωνω με τη Βικυ Ανδρεα!! αυτο θα ηταν το καλυτερο!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά πήγα σε ΟΛΑ τα πετ σοπ της πόλης και δεν έχουν σε τέτοιο μέγεθος φωλιά. Επίσης για το συγκεκριμένο είδος δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο καλούπι. Στη φύση φωλιάζουν ακόμα και σε κορμούς δέντρων μέσα, ή σε καμινάδες. Θα περιμένω μερικές μέρες κι αν δω ότι δε γινεται τίποτα θα φτιαξω μια μονος μου , οπως εκανε και ο Λεωνίδας, αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι θα τους αρέσει. Τωρα που γραφω ειναι παλι στη φωλιά μέσα. Ισως η πρωινή βόλτα να ήταν και στο πλαίσιο του ερωτικού παιχνιδιού που κάνουν...θα δειξει.

----------


## vicky_ath

Η Μαριλένα έχει αναφέρει στο θέμα του Λεωνίδα το μέγεθος που είναι κατάλληλο για τα ρίνγκνεκ... κ είναι πολύ εύκολο να φτιάξεις μία μόνος σου αν δεν βρίσκεις να αγοράσεις!
Εννοείται πως οι φωλιές που επιλέγουν στη φύση δεν έχουν καμία σχέση, αλλά εκεί οι συνθήκες είναι γενικότερα πολύ διαφορετικές σχεδόν στα πάντα!

----------


## kaveiros

Ναι το έχω διαβάσει, σ αυτές τις διαστάσεις θα φτιάξω αλλα θελω να σιγουρευτω πρωτα οτι την απορριπτουν την υπαρχουσα.Καθαρισαν γυρω γυρω...μπαινουν μέσα...είναι καλά σημάδια αλλα μετά το σημερινό...έχω αμφιβολίες.Θα περιμένω 2-3 μερες ακομα κι αν δω αλλο σημαδι οτι δε τους αρεσει θα φτιαξω κατι αλλο. Υπόψην τα african εχουν τρομερη ιδιοτροπια με τις φωλιές και αποφασίζουν πολύ πιο δύσκολα απ τα indian σύμφωνα με αυτά που διαβάζω... και μάλλον η δικιά μου έχει όλα τα "κουσούρια" του είδους της, γι αυτό με τυραννάει χεχεχε.

----------


## Leonidas

αντρικο για να μπενουν ακομη μεσα και να καθονται σημαινει οτι τους αρεσει...εχεις βαλει πριονιδι η κοματακια 3υλο μεσα..θα στο προτεινα..η φωλια θα τους φανει χρησιμη μονο οταν ζευγαρωσουν αρα μη σε ποιανει πανικος...

----------


## kaveiros

Λεωνίδα όχι πριονίδι δεν έβαλα γιατί όπως είπε η Μαριλένα τα δικά της το βγάζαν έξω...
Κάτι άλλο...ενδέχεται η όλη διαδικασία να γίνεται τζάμπα. Είναι πολύ πιθανό και η Ρίκα να είναι υβρίδιο...Θα ρωτήσω στο κατάστημα που την πήρα αν έχουν κάποια επικοινωνία με τον εκτροφέα για να μάθω. Όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά της δείχνουν καθαρά african ringneck αλλα οι διαφορές με τους ιndian είναι λίγες...Δε μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος μόνο οπτικά. Αν είναι υβρίδιο δε θέλω να την βάλω σε τέτοια ταλαιπωρία, θα αφαιρέσω εντελώς την φωλιά. Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος για να καταλάβω αν είναι υβρίδιο?

----------


## Leonidas

....ειμαι αντιθετος σε κατι...και να ναι υβριδιο δε συμφωνω να τους παρεις τη φωλια...ηδη εχουν δειξει σημαδια ζευγαρωματος εχουν δεθει..κ αν το σκεφεσαι σημαινει οτι δε πρεπει να το φερεις ξανα σε επαφη με αρσενικο...

θα σου προτεινα να τα φησεις να κανουν οτι θελουν..ειδες πως ο μπουλης μονος του διαλεξε..ειχε δυο επιλογες...

οσο για το πριονιδι δε το πετανε ολα τα πουλια μπορει να φταει και αυτο..μπορεις να βαλεις κοματακια ξυλου που βαζουν στα ιγκουανα..αυτο βαζω και εγω...μερικες φορες το εχουν αναγκη γιατι τους βολευει πιο πολυ..αν δεις οτι το πετανε καλως...

----------


## kaveiros

Eριξα τα μουτρα μου και πηρα τηλ πριν λιγο για να μαθω. (Τους ειχα κανει σκηνικο για την κατασταση που περνουσε η Ρικα οταν την πηρα κι απο τοτε δε ξαναπατησα). Τα ringneck ολα μου ειπε τα παίρνει απο έμπορο απο Θεσσαλονίκη ο οποίος τα φέρνει από Ιταλία και Ολλανδία. Του εξηγησα τι εχει συμβει και μου ειπε οτι το πιο πιθανο ειναι να προερχεται απο african γονεις γιατι λεει τα εκτροφεια εξω προσεχουν σε τετοια θεματα. Ο καιρός θα δείξει. Θα τα αφήσω να συνεχίσουν και ελπίζω να μη ταλαιπωρηθεί άδικα. Εχουν γινει αυτοκόλλητα παντως ειναι πολυ αργα για να τα χωρισω και δε νομιζω να μπορεσω ποτε να βρω στην Ρικα african αρσενικό. Εχω φάει το google , δεν εχω βρει στην Ελλαδα ούτε εκτροφέα, ούτε pet shop που να έχει african...

----------


## parrotfeathers

Eχω την εντυπωση οτι αυτα τα υβριδια δεν θα ειναι στειρα καθως ειναι υποειδη πολυ συγγενικα μεταξυ τους. Αυτο που βρηκα στη βιβλιογραφια ειναι οτι στειροι απογονοι του γενους Psitacula μεταξυ ρινγκνεκ και Αλεξανδρινου που εχει συμβει ειναι συνηθως τα θηλυκα. Δεν υπαρχει σταθερη αποψη για το αν οι απογονοι θα ειναι στειροι η οχι. Αλλα παλι εγω εχω την εντυπωση οτι αναμεσα στα δικα σου δεν θα υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα, αλλα ισως κανω λαθος. Μπορεις να παραθεσεις ακριβως το μηνυμα που σου εστειλε ο κυριος που επικοινωνησες? Εννοω απο την Αμερικη που ειπες...

----------


## kaveiros

H απάντηση του για τα μωρά είναι αυτή
Hello Andrew, my african hen delivered successfully 3 hybrid babies that had no health issues. They are 4 years old and they are great birds. At first i was scarred because they were afraid of everything and i thought this could be a brain issue but i was wrong. They are really great birds, they are social and like to be handled.

----------


## parrotfeathers

> H απάντηση του για τα μωρά είναι αυτή
> Hello Andrew, my african hen delivered successfully 3 hybrid babies that had no health issues. They are 4 years old and they are great birds. At first i was scarred because they were afraid of everything and i thought this could be a brain issue but i was wrong. They are really great birds, they are social and like to be handled.


Δεν σου λεει καπου για στειροτητα σε αυτα τα υβριδια. Αν δεν σου κανει κοπο κι ενδιαφερεσαι ρωτα τον αν επιχειρησε να ζευγαρωσει καποιο απο τα υβριδια και τι αποτελεσματα ειχε. Αν και συνηθως τα υβριδια τα προοριζουν μονο για πετς. 

Αν τα δικα σου αποκτησουν απογονους τι σε πειραζει αν θα ειναι στειρα ή οχι? Για πετς δεν τα θελεις? Καλο ειναι ο υβριδισμος να μενει στην πρωτη γεννια αν δεν ειναι στειροι οι απογονοι ουτως η αλλως διοτι μετα χανεις τη μπαλα ποιος ειναι τι και εκφυλιζεις και τα δυο υποειδη. Γνωμη μου παντα.  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Το οτι θα ειναι στειρα αλλου το διαβασα,  υπαρχουν πολλες αποψεις διαφορετικες σε διαφορες σελιδες.  Τον εχω ρωτησει ηδη πιστευω αυριο να εχω απαντηση. Για το θεμα του υβριδισμου δεν ειμαι ιδιαιτερα ενημερωμενος αλλα με βαση τα λιγα που ξερω δε μ αρεσει σαν ιδεα. Τα πουλια αν ερθουν με το καλο εννοειται οτι θα ειναι pets δε σκοπευω να το κανω το σπιτι εκτροφειο:-)  Ομως βλεπω ποσο εχει αλλαξει η Ρικα και ποσο το θελει και σκεφτομαι οτι οι απογονοι δε θα εχουν αυτη την ευκαιρια  :sad:

----------


## kaveiros

Το ζεύγος σήμερα μπαίνει συνεχώς μέσα στη φωλιά...Συνεχίζω την ενισχυμένη διατροφή, ξεκινησα και το ferti vit και όλες τις φυσικές τροφές που περιέχουν τα απαραίτητα, εναλλάξ κάθε μέρα. Προς το παρόν λοιπόν αναμονή  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

ασβεστι Αντρεα???  τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο η θηλυκια?????????????

----------


## kaveiros

Όχι Δημήτρη, αυτό είναι η ανησυχία μου στο θεμα της διατροφης. Η βασικη τροφη της ειναι η premium της beaphar εδώ και μήνες, η οποία περιέχει αυγοτροφή. Καθημερινά εδώ και λίγες μέρες βάζω ξεχωριστά και δική μου αυγοτροφή (με το τσόφλι), τρώει αλλά όχι πολύ. Ο αρσενικός όμως την τσακίζει και μετά την ταϊζει. Αυτό που καταναλώνουν και τα 2 ιδιαίτερα αυτές τις μέρες είναι τα φύλλα απο κλαδιά ελιάς τα οποία περιέχουν τα εξής, δε νομίζω όμως ότι αρκεί για την περίσταση: 


Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να προσφέρω?

----------


## mitsman

calci lux χωρις δευτερη σκεψη... δεν νομιζω οτι θες να τραβηξει ασβεστειο απο τα οστα της ή να παθει καμμια δυστοκοια!!! εεε?????????

----------


## kaveiros

Δεν υπάρχει στην πόλη σε κανένα πετ σοπ και είναι οι μέρες δύσκολες...τέλος του μήνα βλέπεις. Θα το παραγγειλω μόλις πληρωθώ (με τα μεταφορικά ανεβαίνει το κόστος) και είμαι ίσα ίσα για να βγάλω το μήνα...καταλαβαίνεις. To σκεύασμα θα το έχω την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Ως τότε κάποια εναλλακτική? Να ρωτήσω μήπως έχουν κάποιο άλλο σκεύασμα με ασβέστιο εδώ?

----------


## mitsman

Οχι... ξερεις τι θα κανεις???????????? θα τριψεις σουπιοκοκκαλο μεσα στην αυγοτροφη!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Αυτό είναι εύκολο θα το κάνω, το παλιό σουπιοκόκκαλο το πέταξα την Κυριακή γιατί είχε κιτρινίσει και δε το πλησίαζαν αλλά έχουν εδώ θα πάρω το απόγευμα. To κατάστημα που φέρνει διάφορα έχει κάμποσα σκευάσματα tabernil. Αν εχει κάτι με ασβέστιο να το πάρω?
Eυχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## mitsman

Αν μου ξαναπεις ευχαριστω στην καλυτερη να σου σπασω το κεφαλι!!!! χα χα χ αχα 


Να το παρεις, γιατι οχι????

εγω εχω χρησιμοποιησει το calci lux και εχω προσωπικη γνωμη... για αυτο το προτεινω... σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν κι αλλα αξιολογα!

----------


## kaveiros

Το ευχαριστώ είναι ωραία λέξη και την νιώθω γι αυτό τη λέω :Happy:  Οκ θα ρωτησω, ισως υπαρχει με ασβεστιο κατι.

----------


## mitsman

Λατρευω τα θεματα σου... ειναι πραγματικα βιβλια για παιδια που θελουν να μαθουν!!!!!


Το θεμα μας δεν ειναι *πως* θα παρει το ασβεστειο... αλλα να παρει!!! σκεψου κατι που ισως εγω δεν το εχω κανει!!!

----------


## parrotfeathers

Στον πινακα που βαλατε ειδα πως τα φυλλα ελιας ειναι πλουσια και σε ασβεστιο. Ξερει μαλλον τι κανει.  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Tα φύλλα ελιάς είναι πραγματι πλούσια σε ασβέστιο και τα χρησιμοποιώ στην διατροφή όλων των πουλιών (ringneck, κονούρες, κοκατίλ) απ το καλοκαίρι, δε ξέρω όμως αν το ασβέστιο αυτό το αφομοιώνει ο οργανισμός τους. Τα τρώνε πολύ, για την ακρίβεια τα μασάνε και ρουφάνε το ζουμί. Κόβω κλαδάκια και τα αφήνω κοντά τους αφού πρώτα τα πλένω με καυτό νερό. Το φύλλο της ελιάς δε χάνει τα συστατικά του μέχρι να ξεραθεί πλήρως και αργεί πολύ να ξεραθεί. Τις ημέρες που τρώνε πολύ, εμφανίζουν υγρές κουτσουλιές αλλά επανέρχονται μέσα σε ένα 24ωρο περίπου. Επίσης αυτό που παρατήρησα κυρίως στα κοκατίλ που έτυχε να μας έρθουν σε κακή κατάσταση όλα, μετά απο την κατανάλωση των φυλλων , τα αρσενικά είχαν πολύ έντονη διάθεση για ζευγάρωμα :Happy:  Βεβαίως όλα αυτά τα παρατήρησα σε λίγα πουλιά και μπορεί να είναι εντελώς τυχαία γι αυτό και δεν μπορώ να είμαι 100% σίγουρος ούτε μπορώ να σας το συστήσω με επιστημονικά στοιχεία. Πάντως σε 4 μήνες και κάτι που τα χρησιμοποιώ...αρνητικές επιπτώσεις δεν είχα. Όλα μας τα κοπάδια δείχνουν υγιέστατα :Happy:

----------


## milan

πρωτα απο ολα καταληλη φωλια ασε τα εξοδα

----------


## mitsman

> πρωτα απο ολα καταληλη φωλια ασε τα εξοδα


Προτιμω να γεννησουν  στο πατο και να ειναι υγειη τα πουλια παρα μεσα στην φωλια και να εχουμε επιπλοκες!!!!

Επειδη ειμαι ασχετος με τους παπαγαλους, ποια θεωρεις την πλεον ιδανικη φωλια για ενα ζευγαρι δαχτυλιδολαιμηδων??? Αν μπορουσες να μας δειξεις και φωτογραφια θα σου ημασταν υποχρεοι!

----------


## kaveiros

Ο φίλος milan μου έστειλε links οπου υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες φωλιών. Και για μένα δεν τίθεται θέμα, πρώτα με ενδιαφέρει να είναι καλά και τα πουλιά και οι απόγονοι. Το θέμα των εξόδων δε το ανέφερα ως γκρίνια προς τα πουλιά, ούτε το βρίσκω περιττό έξοδο να πάρω ασβέστιο, σιγουρα ομως και η φωλιά παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο αφού αλλιώς δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξουν απόγονοι. Θα γινει και η αλλαγη της φωλιάς σύντομα, αλλωστε υπάρχει χρόνος ακόμα, δεν εχει γινει κανονικό ζευγάρωμα. Οι african για 2 εβδομάδες παίζουν πρώτα και δοκιμάζουν τον σύντροφο τους και μετά ενδίδουν :Happy:  Για την ακρίβεια του έχει βάλει τα 2 πόδια σε ένα παπούτσι του αρσενικού :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Βρηκα ασβεστιο της tabernil και γυρνωντας σπιτι σταματησα σε αλλο πετ,  απο κει που ειχα παρει την μπεμπα μου,  για να παρω κεχρι μιας και μονο αυτο φερνει.  Τελικα ειχε calci lux αλλα στο τηλεφωνο δεν ειχε καταλαβει οταν την ρωτησα πριν λιγες μερες!  Το πηρα λοιπον κι αυτο και θα το χρησιμοποιησω με το ferti vit. Απ την ιδια πηρα και "στρωμα" για τη φωλια το ιδιο που εβαλε κι αυτη στα δικα της.  Ενα μαλακο νημα με ενα ακομα υλικο σαν πουπουλα. Στην αρχη ειχε βαλει ροκανιδακια αλλα της τα πεταξαν,  αυτο λεει το κρατησαν.  Τωρα μενει η φωλια. Ο γνωστος μου που εχει ξυλουργειο θα λειπει μεχρι την Δευτερα, αν δε βρω κατι αλλο,  θα φτιαξουμε την Τριτη μια φωλια στο ξυλουργειο του. Το ζευγος στο μεταξυ εχει αρχισει να γινεται πολυ ρομαντικο:-)  Η Ρικα σημερα εγινε πιο συναισθηματικη,  ολο γλυκες. Μεχρι και τα ποδια του Γκουφη καθαρισε! Δε μπορειτε να φανταστειτε ποσο την χαιρομαι που ειναι τοσο χαρουμενη κι ας μην ημερεψε.  Εχει αλλαξει υφος το προσωπο της οσο περιεργο κι αν σας φαινεται,  μου το λενε και οι φιλοι μου ολοι οτι εχει ξεκατσουφιασει. Εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα γινει υποδειγματικη μανα:-)

----------


## kaveiros

Εδώ είμαστε και πάλι :Happy:  Η νέα φωλιά είναι έτοιμη, την έχω βάλει από το Σάββατο το πρωί...ελάτε όμως που απ ότι φαίνεται το καλαθάκι τους άρεσε πιο πολύ!!! Δεν μπαίνουν μέσα και πλησιάζουν σπάνια :sad:  Η φωλιά έχει διαστάσεις 26χ37 και ύψος 50cm. Eίναι μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που έγραψε ότι έβαλε η Μαριλένα στα δικά της και λίγο μικρότερη απ το ιδανικό μέγεθος που προτείνει. Το καλάθι-κουτί ήταν σαφώς μικρότερο...κι όμως μπαινόβγαιναν μέσα συνέχεια. Σήμερα πρόσθεσα αυτό το "παιχνίδι-σχοινί" για να μπαίνουν πιο εύκολα...δεν είχαμε καμιά διαφορά. Στον πάτο έχω βάλει νήμα με ένα άλλο υλικό βαμβακοειδές...πίστεψα ότι είναι καλύτερο απο ροκανίδια. Το πήρα απο πετ σοπ, έγραφε η συσκευασία "υλικό για στρώσιμο και κατασκευή φωλιάς". Ισως αυτό δε τους αρέσει. Αυριο θα το αφαιρέσω και θα βάλω ροκανίδι...
 Την κατασκευή δε την εκανε ο γνωστός μου ο ξυλουργός γιατί έλειπε...Την έφτιαξα με ένα φίλο μου χωρίς καν τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία...οπότε μην είστε αυστηροί :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Από τη δική μου παρατήρηση έχεις επιλέξει λάθος σημείο για να τοποθετήσεις τη φωλιά!
Με ποιον τρόπο να μπούνε μέσα? Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο σημείο για να σκαρφαλώσουν...
Αν τα πουλιά τελικά μπούνε πως θα ελέγχεις τι γίνεται?

----------


## kaveiros

Βίκυ εννοείς για να μπουν μέσα? Κάτι σαν εξωτερική πατήθρα? Αυτό εξ αρχής το σκεφτόμουνα αλλά σε όλες τις φωτογραφίες που βλέπω, οι μεγάλες φωλιές δεν είχαν τπτ απ έξω ::  Το σκληρό σχοινί γι αυτό το έβαλα σήμερα. Ξεκινάει από κάτω (δε φαίνεται) και φτάνει μέχρι μέσα στη φωλιά...Δε τα συγκίνησε όμως. Αν πάλι εννοείς πως να ανεβούν επάνω στο έπιπλο που βρίσκεται η φωλιά...τους έχω σκαλίτσα στο stand τους (φαινεται στην φωτό). Απο κει ανεβαιναν και στο καλαθάκι και μάλιστα ανεβαιναν συνέχεια. Για το ύψος είναι η γενική συμβουλή για τα ρινγκνεκ ότι προτιμούν την φωλιά ψηλά...Μέσα δυστυχώς δεν θα βλέπω τι γίνεται αν αρχίσει να κλωσάει. Αν εννοούσες κάτι άλλο πες μου μπας και το βελτιώσω το όλο θέμα.

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι αυτό εννοούσα! Γενικώς πιστευω πως το σημείο είναι λίγο ξέμπαρκο ρε παιδί μου... στο καλαθάκι έμπαιναν επειδή ήταν πολύ πιο χαμηλό! Αυτό είναι πολύ ψηλά απο το επιπεδο της ντουλάπας!
Θεωρώ πως το να μη βλέπεις τι γίνεται μέσα είναι μεγάλο λάθος...

----------


## kaveiros

Κοιτα,  εχω τη δυνατοτητα να τη βαλω πιο χαμηλα. Κι εκει που ειναι παταω σε σκαμπο και καθαριζω επανω και μπορω να δω μεσα. Υποτιθεται ομως οτι για τα ρινγκνεκ οσο πιο ψηλα... τοσο πιο καλα. Θα τους βαλω αυριο πριονιδι κι αν παλι δεν μπαινουν,  θα την χαμηλωσω μπας και...

----------


## parrotfeathers

Μπορεις και να την γυρισεις στο πλαι, θα εχουν και περισσοτερο χωρο για τις ουρες τους. Συμφωνω με τη Βικυ σε αυτα που ειπε, επισης αν την αφησεις ετσι θα χρειαζονται κατι κι απο την μεσα πλευρα για να πατανε και να βγαινουν. Το υλικο αυτο φαινεται γλιστερο για να σκαρφαλωσουν. 

Τα ξαφνιασες λιγο νομιζω, αποτομη αλλαγη και με μη φυσικο χρωμα. Εβαλες και το πολυχρωμο σχοινι, ολα μαζι. Αν ηταν κατι παρομοιο στο χρωμα με το καλαθι που ειχαν συνηθισει πιστευω πως θα εμπαιναν πιο ευκολα κι ισως να μην τους πειραζε ή να μην καταλαβαιναν την αλλαγη.

Γιατι δεν βαζεις και την αλλη διπλα να μην τους κοψεις τη φορα μεχρι να φτιαξεις ή να βρεις μια πιο καλη απο τη ασπρη?

----------


## Efthimis98

Να προτεινω κατι.......?

Γιατι δεν βαζεις και τις δυο φωλιες σε διαφερετικες μεριες και να δεις πια θα προτιμησου;

----------


## andreascrete

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί άλλαξες το καλάθι απο την στιγμή που τους άρεσε και έμπαιναν μέσα και τα δύο, τα συγχίζεις τα πουλιά με το να αλλάζεις φωλιές και στο τέλος θα τους χαλάσεις την αναπαραγωγική διάθεση!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά το καλάθι το άλλαξα γιατί όλοι όσοι μίλησα (όχι μονο εδώ στο φόρουμ) και έχουν πετύχει ζευγάρωμα και αναπαραγωγή σε ρινγκνεκ, μου είπαν ότι είναι ακατάλληλο. Επίσης όταν το αφαίρεσα είδα ότι τα πουλιά είχαν ανοίξει κι αλλες τρύπες στο καλάθι, το "ροκάνιζαν" και είναι πολύ πιθανό να έπαιζαν. Αν το ήθελαν για φωλιά δε θα το έκαναν "θερινό". Αρχίζω να υποπτεύομαι ότι τους προέκυψε έρωτας μεν αλλά η Ρίκα λόγω ηλικίας ίσως δεν είναι έτοιμη ακόμα. Το ερωτικό παιχνίδι στα ρινγκνεκ μπορεί να συνεχιστεί έως και μήνες (ακόμη και χρόνο) μέχρι να είναι έτοιμα και τα 2 για απογόνους. Πήρα ροκανίδι σήμερα, θα το βάλω αύριο μέσα στη φωλιά και θα τοποθετήσω και πατήθρα για να μπαινοβγαίνουν εύκολα αν το θελήσουν. Απο κει και πέρα θα περιμένω και αν είναι να γίνει θα γίνει.

----------


## parrotfeathers

> ...το "ροκάνιζαν" και είναι πολύ πιθανό να έπαιζαν. αν το ήθελαν για φωλιά δε θα το έκαναν "θερινό"....


aντρεα δεν ειναι ετσι. πολλα ειδη παπαγαλων σκαβουν τα τοιχωματα της φωλιας τους και δημιουργουν μονοι τους πριονιδι για υποστρωμα. βαλε μια φωλια απο φυσικο ξυλο σε παρομοιο σχημα και χρωμα αν θελεις τη γνωμη μου.

----------


## kaveiros

Δεν το περιέγραψα ίσως σωστά. Το ροκάνιζαν εννοώ ότι στην πίσω πλευρά άνοιξαν 3 τρύπες....

----------


## kaveiros

Εκανα αλλαγες. Πηγα πηρα ενα κλουβι σχετικα μεγαλο ( φτηνο ομως οχι τπτ σπουδαιο) το οποιο ανοιγει απο πανω.  Εστρωσα ροκανιδι μεσα στη φωλια και την εβαλα πανω στο κλουβι το οποιο ειναι ανοιχτο μονιμα για να νιωθουν και ασφαλεια μεσα και να βγαινουν οταν θελουν. Η πρωτη εντυπωση μου ειναι οτι τους αρεσε,  το εξερευνουν και ενδιαφερονται και για τηη φωλια.  Φωτογραφια θα βαλω πιο αργα,  τα αφησα να εξερευνησουν τωρα. Αυτη ειναι η τελευταια αλλαγη. Πλεον και η προσβαση στη φωλια ειναι ευκολη,  και εγω μπορω να ελεγχω μεσα και ειναι ολα πιο σουλουπωμενα. Ξανα δε τα πειραζω.  Η διατροφη πλεον μπαινει σε πρωτη προτεραιοτητα

----------


## kaveiros

Noμίζω ότι ξετρελάθηκαν :Happy:  Μπαινοβγαίνουν ασταμάτητα μέσα, παίζουν, φιλιούνται και κάνουν διαφόρους ήχους πολύ αστείους :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Επιτελους... για αντε να δουμε τωρα!!!

----------


## mariakappa

αντε επιτελους να δουμε μωρακια.κι εσυ παππους χαχα

----------


## kaveiros

Μακάρι παιδιά μακάρι! Νιώθω πολύ τυχερός με όλα τα πουλάκια που πέρασαν απ τα χέρια μας και έμειναν είτε στο σπίτι είτε βρίσκονται πλέον στην οικογένεια και σε φίλους, αλλά θέλω πάρα πολύ να το ζήσω και αυτό :Happy:  Και θέλω ειδικά να το ζήσω με τη Ρίκα. Λαμποκοπάει ευτυχία ολόκληρη :Happy:  
Νομίζω ότι και τα σκευάσματα που πρότεινε ο Δημήτρης έχουν "ανεβάσει" το κοπάδι μου. Την πήρα όλη την σειρά και τηρώ στο ζευγάρι το πρόγραμμα της orlux για την αναπαραγωγή και στα άλλα δύο κάνω το πρόγραμμα συντήρησης. Βλέπω διαφορά στη διάθεση τους βασικά και είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είναι ιδέα μου.

----------


## mitsman

Αν δεν ειχα δοκιμασει καποια απο αυτα και αν δεν ειχα φιλους που να ηξερα τα αποτελεσματα τους δεν θα σε επαιρνα ετσι απλα στον λαιμο μου!!!!!!!!!

Χαιρομαι που αλλος ενας το επιβεβαιωνει... βεβαια το αποτελεσμα θα δειξει την αληθεια!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολύ καλή η αλλαγή που σκέφτηκες Αντρέα!!! Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά κ να έχεις καλά αποτελέσματα!!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Νομίζω ότι μπαίνουμε στην τελική ευθεία παιδιά :Happy:  Αν και δεν έχω προηγούμενη εμπειρία με το θέμα, βλέπω όμως ότι μέρα με τη μέρα το ζευγάρι γίνεται όλο και πιο "παθιασμένο"  :Party0011:  Ο Γκούφη προσπαθούσε για κάμποση ώρα, τώρα πρωί πρωί να ανέβει πάνω της και η Ρίκα τον άφηνε, μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή παραπάτησε λίγο και ...του ξέφυγε :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

> Ο Γκούφη προσπαθούσε για κάμποση ώρα, τώρα πρωί πρωί να ανέβει πάνω της και η Ρίκα τον άφηνε, μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή παραπάτησε λίγο και ...του ξέφυγε


Ηδονοβλεψια.... αυτο ηταν.. ζευγαρωσαν!!!!  θες να ειμαι θειος τους??????? των μικρων εννοω!

----------


## kaveiros

Χαχαχαχαχα Εννοείται επίτιμος θείος! Πριν λίγο το ζεύγος κλείστηκε στην φωλιά πολύ ώρα και ακουγόταν διάφοροι ήχοι από μέσα, δε πλησίασα να δω τι έκαναν αλλά απ την ώρα που βγήκαν καθαρίζονται και χαλαρώνουν!!! Μάλλον έγινε το περί ου ο λόγος :Jumping0046:

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα χα χα

εξω θα το κανουν... να τους εχεις μια σταθερη πατηθρα να μπορουν να το κανουν ανετα!

----------


## mitsman

Αντρικο καμμια εξελιξουλα??????

----------


## kaveiros

Τιποτα ακομα Δημητρη. Εχω τους δικους μου εδω και ειχαμε διαφορες δουλειες,  δε παρακολουθουσα στενα αυτες τις μερες. Παντως οποτε τα βλεπω ειναι μεσα στα σιροπια:-)  Το παιιχνιδι μπορει να συνεχιστει μεχρι και μηνες παντως... το βασικο ειναι οτι τους αρεσει η φωλια και τρωνε καλα. Τωρα υπομονη...

----------


## Mits_Pits

Εγω θελω να γινω ο νονος απο τα μικρα!!!!!!
Αντε με το καλοοοο!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Χαχαχαχαχαχα ναι ναι ναι...ας κανουν όμως και κανένα αυγό με το καλό!!! Την φωλιά την έχουν κάνει σπίτι, κάθονται μέσα με τις ώρες και συνομιλούν με επιφωνήματα! Ηθελα να ξερα τι λενε!

----------


## mitsman

Της λεει γλυκολογα τωρα για να την πεισει... χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## kaveiros

Δείτε δείτε τι βασανιστήρια του κάνει :Happy:  Τον έχει να τρέχει πίσω της και να προσπαθεί να ανέβει επάνω της  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Leonidas

axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx..exw liwsei...are antriko tixerouli..> :Happy: ...se mia vdomada to poli tha xei ginei to eglima..> :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Βρε Γκουφη???????? βρε Γκουφη!!!! την στριμωχνεις στην γωνια αριστερα του καλοριφερ που δεν εχει που να παει και σου ξεφευγει????????
Απαραδεκτο..... ειναι σαν να κοιμηθει καποιος σε μονο κρεβατι με μια κοπελα και να του ξεφυγει.. γινεται??? δεν γινεται!!!!


Αντρεα βαλε του κανενα βιντεο του παιδιου να μαθει.... Βικυ δεν βαζεις εκεινο του Φαμπιο??????? χα α χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## serafeim

φοβερο χαχαχαχα....εισαι οντως τυχερος  :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

> Βικυ δεν βαζεις εκεινο του Φαμπιο??????? χα α χα χα χα χα χα


Εκπαιδευτικό υλικό....... χαχαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## kaveiros

LoL Κοντευει να κοψει φλεβα ο καημενος. Ολο φτανει στη βρυση κι ολο νερο δε πινει :-)

----------


## marlene

*χαχχαχχαχαχαχαχ..... Γκούφι κουράγιο............ Έτσι, για προπόνηση σου λέει "όχι" και την τιμή των όπλων, να επιμένεις εσύ..............*

----------


## Ηρακλής

χαχ0αχ0α0χ0αχ0α0 απίστευτα είναι :d

----------


## Mits_Pits

Παιδια εχω μια απορια.....
Πως ξεχωριζουμε τους Ινδικους και τους Αφρικανικους????

----------


## kaveiros

Στην υπογραφή μου, τα 2 πρασινα και το μπλε που φαινονται πιο μπροστα, είναι με κόκκινο ράμφος. Αυτά είναι indian ringnecks. To πράσινο που φαίνεται πιο πίσω εχει μαύρο ράμφος. Αυτή είναι η αφρικανούλα μου :Happy:  Έχουν μικρές σωματικές διαφορές , τα αφρικανικα ειναι λιγο πιο μικροσωμα και εχουν πιο μονοκόμματη ουρά, και μεγαλύτερη σε μήκος. Τα indian εχουν ουρά  πιο απλωμένη (σαν βεντάλια κάπως) και είναι πιο κοντή απ των african. Τα indian εχουν πιο μεγάλο ράμφος και μεγαλύτερο σώμα σε όγκο. Επίσης τα indian ζουν λιγότερο. Τα african φτάνουν έως και 50 ετών! Τέλος, τα african θεωρούνται πιο αντικοινωνικά και πιο δύσκολα πουλιά. Δεν είναι τόσο περίεργα όσο τα indian, δεν εξερευνούν και δεν απομακρύνονται εύκολα απ την περιοχή τους. Αυτά εν συντομία. Αν έχεις άλλες απορίες στείλε μου p.m . Eπίσης αν έχεις βρει αλλο african πουθενά στην Ελλάδα, ενημέρωσε με. Οπου κι αν ρώτησα, δεν είχε κανείς... Μπορεί να μου έχει βγάλει την ψυχή η Ρίκα αλλά την λατρεύω... Ειδικά τώρα που είναι ερωτευμένη, είναι τρομερά ναζιάρα  :Happy:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ευχαριστω πολυ Ανδρεα!
Απ οτι βλεπω οσα ρινγκ εχω δει ειναι ινδικα.....

----------


## kaveiros

Ναι δυστυχώς τα african δεν τα εκτρέφουν ιδιαίτερα γιατί μειονεκτούν χρωματικά :sad:  Την δική μου για indian την αγόρασα...Μετά απο καιρό κατάλαβα ότι δεν είναι. Προφανώς κάποιος εκτροφέας την πλάσαρε στον πετσοπά για indian...

----------


## mitsman

κανονισε να εχεις αυγα και να μην μας το λες... εστω ιδιαιτερως... θα ερθω να σε πνιξω!!!!


χα χα χα

----------


## kaveiros

Γιατί να μη σας το πω? Δε κάνει??? Δεν είμαι προληπτικός μην ανησυχείτε, αν υπαρξει αυγό θα σας το ανακοινώσω :Happy:  Νομιζω οτι ειμαστε στην τελικη ευθεια, εχει αυξηθει το ρομαντσο και το πρωι νομιζω οτι σχεδον συνεβη το μοιραίο αλλα δεν ολοκληρωθηκε :Happy:  Αυτό που είδα σήμερα και γούρλωσα είναι την Ρίκα να καταβροχθίζει την αυγοτροφή που τους φτιάχνω...Πρώτη φορά τόσους μήνες την βλέπω να τρώει αυγό με τετοια ορεξη. Συνηθως λιγο το δοκιμαζε και το παρατουσε. Ισως της αρεσε η συνταγή, τους κανω μια συνταγη που υπαρχει εδω στο φορουμ για ευκολη αυγοτροφη, με τριμμενη φρυγανια, μελι και ριγανη.

----------


## mitsman

Την ιδια παρατηρηση ειχε κανει κανει η Βικυ στα κοκατιλ της.. με το φαι... ξαφνικα ετρωγαν ασταματητα... και τα αυγα δεν αργησαν να ερθουν!!!


Μια παρατηρηση που ειχα κανει εγω στα καναρινια την προηγουμενη μερα που εκαναν αυγο επιναν πανω απο την μιση ποτιστρα!

----------


## Leonidas

..το εγκλημα μαλλον εγινε... :Happy: ...

----------


## kaveiros

Η Ρίκα σήμερα δε το κουνάει απ τη φωλιά :Happy:  Όταν δεν είναι μέσα...κάθεται στην είσοδο. Μέχρι και το πρωί που σκούπισα, έφυγε πιο πέρα όπως πάντα και μόλις με είδε να πλησιάζω στην φωλιά, γύρισε πίσω!!!! Ο Γκούφη εχει γίνει μεγάλος πειρατής!!! Τρώει όλα τα δικά του και πάει και στο κλουβί της μπέμπας και της αδειάζει τις ταϊστρες :Happy:  Επίσης αν με δει να ταϊσω την μπέμπα στο στόμα τίποτα, τρελαίνεται έρχεται δίπλα μου αλλα επειδη φοβάται να κατσει στο χερι μου...εχει πολυ πλακα. Και θέλει...και δε θέλει! Έτσι λοιπόν σήμερα αφηνα φυστίκια που του αρεσουν διπλα στο χερι μου...και μετά έκανα ότι δε τον βλέπω...κοιτούσα το ταβάνι. Ερχόταν τα έπαιρνε ένα ένα, έτρωγε και ταϊζε τη Ρίκα και επέστρεφε μετά για το επόμενο. Έχουν πολύ πλάκα πάντως :Happy:  Νιώθω λες βλέπω ντοκιμαντέρ ζωντανά στο σπίτι μου μέσα χεχεχεχε.

Ορίστε και ένα βιντεάκι ακόμα...Στην αρχή την ταϊζει και μετά κάνουν αγάπες ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντε....σε καμποσο καιρο θα ερθουν και τα αυγουλακια!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy: 

Καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## marlene

*Αυτό θα πει ωραίο ζευγάρι....!!!!!!! Με το καλό κ τα αυγουλάκια......*

----------


## kaveiros

οοοο!!!!! Άρχισε να ταϊζει η Ρίκα τον Γκούφη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μέχρι τώρα την ταϊζε μόνο αυτός!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Το μοιραίο συνέβη :Happy:  2 φορές τα πέτυχα να.... ::  Απο δω και πέρα το μόνο που έχει σημασία πλέον αν είναι έτοιμη η Ρίκα να γίνει μαμά μιας και δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος για την ηλικία της. Η συμπεριφορά της δείχνει πάντως ότι είναι :Happy:  Έκανα γενική απολύμανση όλο το χώρο τους σήμερα γιατί σκέφτηκα ότι αν κλωσσάει δε θα μπορώ να κάνω ενισχυμένη καθαριότητα και είπα να το κάνω τώρα όσο ακόμα δεν έχει κάνει αυγό.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραια.....μπραβο Αντρεα!!!!!!

Ετοιμος για τα αυγουλακια;

----------


## marlene

*......Με το καλόοοο...!!!!!!!*  ::

----------


## Leonidas

...σου ρχομαι.. :Happy: ....αντε με το καλο.....

----------


## kaveiros

Θα μου ρθεις οταν βγουν τα μωρα για να πάρεις και δωράκι ινδοαφρικακανακι :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

κοψοχολιαστηκα πρωι πρωι..... ειδα ποστ και ειπα θα φωναζεις ΑΥΓΟ ΑΥΓΟ ΑΥΓΟ!!! χα χα α α

Καλημερα Αντρεα, Καλημερα Γκουφη και Ρικα!

----------


## kaveiros

καλησπέραααααα. Οχι οχι ακομα!!! Σημερα τα αφησα στην ησυχία τους απο νωρις το πρωι, βγηκα για δουλειές, τωρα γυρισα και τα βρηκα μεσα στη φωλια και τα 2....υπομονη!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Υπομονη......,μονο αυτο..........

Ολα τα αλλα θα ερθουν με την σειρα τους!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Θελω κι εγω ινδοαφρικακανακι!!!!!!!  :Anim 55:

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη αν με το καλό κάνει πάνω απο ένα θα τα χαρίσω. Θα σας ενημερώσω :Happy:  
Σας έχω νέο βίντεο. Ακατάλληλο για ανηλίκους :Happy:  Ο Γκούφη είναι πάνω της, δε ξέρω αν φαίνεται καλά, είχα την κάμερα μακρυά για ευνόητους λόγους :Happy:

----------


## Nick

Αντε με το καλό και μικρά!!!! 
Ζήλεψα και εγώ και σήμερα τους έβαλα μία φωλιά στα δικά μου!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Αντρέα εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για το ζεύγος... κ κάτι μου λέει πως θα πρέπει να είσαι αισιόδοξος!!!  :winky:

----------


## marlene

*..... Άρε τυχερά πουλάκια... Έχουνε πέσει στα καλύτερα χέρια. 

Με το καλό, Αντρέα μου, παίρνουν τόση αγάπη κ φροντίδα που είμαι βέβαιη πως όλα θα πάνε καλά!!*

----------


## kaveiros

Σήμερα η Ρίκα έχει σπάσει ρεκόρ παραμονής στη φωλιά. Αν δεν είναι μέσα είναι η στην είσοδο σα να φυλάει σκοπιά. Κάνει διάλειμμα μόνο για να φάει. Κοντεύω να σκάσω...! Να γιατί το δαχτυλίδι είναι σημαντικό...Αν είχε δαχτυλίδι θα ήξερα ακριβώς πόσο είναι και θα ήμουν σίγουρος αν είναι έτοιμη να κάνει αυγό. Κοντεύω να κάνω εγώ αυγά απ την αγωνία μου  :Animal0031:

----------


## Nick

Για να είναι τόση ώρα μέσα στην φωλιά σίγουρα σου ετοιμάζει δωράκι!!!!
Περιμένουμε νέα σου με αγωνία!!!!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Να κάνεις εσύ αυγά??? χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα 

Αντρέα μην αγχώνεσαι η φύση θα κάνει την δουλειά της....!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Βασικα δεν αγχωνομαι ακριβως. Ανυπομονω απλως:-)  Αλλωστε αν ερθουν μικρα με το καλο δε θα τα κρατησω,  θα τα χαρω λιγο και θα τα χαρισω. Ελεγα να κρατησω ενα αλλα εφοσον μου προεκυψε και ο Ντινος ( κοκατιλ) δε θα μπορεσω να κρατησω κι αλλο πουλι. Με 5 ειμαι υπερπληρης:-) Εκπαιδευω και την Μπεμπα και ειμαι τσιμα-τσιμα απο χρονο.

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιααααα η Ρικα αποψε εμεινε μεσα στη φωλια!!!  Εχω κλεισει τα φωτα απ τις 9 και κατι στο δωματιο αλλα μολις τωρα παρατηρησα οτι δεν κοιμαται στη θεση της. Ειναι μεσα στη φωλια... Το πρωι που τσεκαρα αυγο δεν ειχαμε. Αυριο πρωι τωρα θα δω ξανα.

----------


## Leonidas

βρε μη βιαζεσαι...εχεις ακομη... :Happy:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αντε με το καλοοοοοο!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

> βρε μη βιαζεσαι...εχεις ακομη...


Μου κανε εντυπωση δεν εχει κοιμηθει μεσα ξανα. Χτες και σημερα συνολικα τα ειδα να ζευγαρωνουν 6 φορες... Ο Γκουφη κοιμαται διπλα στη φωλια.

----------


## mariakappa

με τοσες φορες βλεπω ο γκουφη να παιρνει επιδομα πολυτεκνου.......
και απο τις φωτογραφιες φαινονταν τοσο ντροπαλος......

----------


## marlene

*...Κοίτα για επίδομα δεν ξέρω......  Με τέτοιες ..επιδόσεις όμως, τις βιταμινούλες τους θα τις χρειάζονται τα παιδιά....!!!!!* ** ** **

----------


## kaveiros

Βασικα νομιζω οτι οι βιταμινες που μου προτεινε ο Δημητρης,  εκαναν τον Γκουφη... πολυ ζωηρο:-)  Ειδικα σημερα το πρωι... το ζευγαρι ηταν ασυγκρατητο χεχεχε.

----------


## mitsman

μηπως να παρω και εγω τετοιες???? μελι και καρυδια τωρα στον Γκουφη.... χα χα χα χα χα χα χα


θα ξυπνησω με αυτη την αγωνια... ειλικρινα!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Χαχαχαχα θα ακολουθησεις και το προγραμμα του πινακα?  Περιμενω να βγει η Ρικα να παω να δω. Θα ενημερωσω!

--------------------

Η Ρίκα δεν βγήκε απ την φωλιά, πλησίασα είδα μέσα και καθόταν μέσα σα να κλωσσάει αλλά φοβήθηκα μηπως έχει παθει κάτι γιατί ήταν εντελώς ακίνητη. Τελικά έβαλα να σκουπίσω γύρω απ το κλουβι και βγηκε, ειδα μεσα στη φωλιά και τίποτα....

----------


## Efthimis98

Ελα βρε...μην ανυσηχεις!!!!!!!

Ολα θα πανε καλα!!!!

Ετοιμαζεται το κοριτσι!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Η Ρικα σημερα περασε ολη τη μερα στη φωλια χωρις αυγο ομως. Βγηκε λιγο το πρωι εφαγε και ξανα λιγο πριν την ωρα που τους κλεινω τα φωτα. Ο Γκουφη την ταϊζε που και που μεσα. Αυτο που μου φαινεται περιεργο ειναι οτι καθεται μεσα σε σταση σα να κλωσαει,  αυγο ομως δεν υπαρχει. Ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο?

----------


## marlene

*....Μήπως ετοιμάζεται σιγά σιγά για την γέννα...? Νομίζω και η κοκατιλού μου το έκανε αυτό....*

----------


## kaveiros

ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΓΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ. Δε μπορειτε να φανταστειτε τη χαρα μου!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

ΑαΑαΑαΑ ωραία άντε και τα επόμενα τώρα :winky:

----------


## kaveiros

Πετάω απ τη χαρά μου :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μπράβο!!! Άντε όλα να πάνε καλά!

----------


## thomas5

σημερα γενηθηκε;;

----------


## kaveiros

Noμίζω πρέπει να το έκανε τη νύχτα. Το πρωί δεν κοίταξα γιατί ήταν μέσα στη φωλιά. Τελευταία φορά κοίταξα χτες βράδυ πριν κλεισω φώτα, είχε βγει να φάει, μπήκε μέσα και δε ξαναβγήκε μέχρι κατά τις 10 το πρωί σήμερα. Κατα τις 10 βγηκε, έφαγε, έκατσε λίγο έξω και τώρα είναι ξανά μέσα, μπαίνει και ο Γκούφη μέσα συνέχεια, την ταϊζει, βγαίνει και κάνει κραυγές περηφάνιας :Happy:  Λογικά θα κάνει κι άλλο σήμερα ή το βράδυ...

----------


## thomas5

οταν κανει και αλλο βαλε φοτο !!!

----------


## Leonidas

αντρικο τα συγχαρητηρια μου στα δωσα... :Happy: ...θα σου προτεινα να μην ξαναανοιξεις τη φωλια ουτε να πλησιασεις το αυγο/α..μειωνεις τις πιθανοτητες εμφανισης προβληματος..

----------


## kaveiros

Λεωνίδα δεν ανοίγει η φωλιά απο πάνω. Εβγαλα φωτό με zoom απ την είσοδο της φωλιάς ενώ η Ρίκα έτρωγε. Μόλις τελειώσει τις γέννες δε θα πρέπει να τσεκάρω να δω αν είναι γόνιμα τα αυγά???

----------


## Efthimis98

Antrea.........Μπραβο ρε θυριο........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αντε και δυτερο στην συνεχεια!!!!!!!

Και θελουμε πολλες φωτο απο τα αυγα (μολις βγουν και τα αλλα)
*
ΣΥΝΧΑΡΙΤΗΡΙΑ*

----------


## kaveiros

Ευχαριστω παιδια ολους και για τη βοηθεια ως τωρα. Καθε δευτερη μερα κανουν αυγο,  οποτε λογικα αυριο βραδυ θα κανει δευτερο και θα δουμε μετα αν παει και για τριτο. Βγηκε ξανα τωρα τρωει και ξεκουραζεται,  ειναι πολυ ηρεμη αλλα αυτος που δινει ρεστα ειναι ο Γκουφη. Την περιποιειται αψογα:-)

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχχχχχ.................

Τι ωραια που ειναι!!!!!!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy: 

Δωσ' της ενα φιλακι απο εμενα στην Ρικα (χαιρετισματα  :: ) και μια ''χηραψια'' στον Γκουφι!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Leonidas

> Λεωνίδα δεν ανοίγει η φωλιά απο πάνω. Εβγαλα φωτό με zoom απ την είσοδο της φωλιάς ενώ η Ρίκα έτρωγε. Μόλις τελειώσει τις γέννες δε θα πρέπει να τσεκάρω να δω αν είναι γόνιμα τα αυγά???



...antriko δεν ειναι απαραιτητη η διαδικασια αυτη...αν το κανεις ισως να προκαλεσεις στη ρικα προβλημα αγχους...

ξερω πως αν δν ειναι γονιμα τα αυγα...στο τελος σπανε τα αυγα..

κοψε κινησεις και δες πως αντιδρανε απεναντι σου και κρινεις..

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αντε ποιος σε πιανει τωρα!!!!!
Βλεπω να μπενεις κι εσυ στι φωλια να κλωσσας!!!!

----------


## Nick

ΜΠΡΆΒΟ!!!!!!!
Άντε με το καλό να τα δεις και στο κλαδί!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Αντρεα ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και συντομα να δουμε και μωρακια ringneck,αντε με το καλο σου 
ευχομαι ξανα.

----------


## kaveiros

Μακαρι παιδια. Πανω απ ολα με νοιαζει η Ρικουλα μου να ειναι καλα,  ειχα μια εξτρα ανησυχια γιατι δεν ξερω ακριβως την ηλικια της. Το απογευμα εβαλα μηλο πρασινο που το λατρευει,  βγηκε το τσακισε και ξαναγυρισε μεσα. Προσπαθω να κρατω και την θερμοκρασια σταθερη στο δωματιο για να μη ζοριζεται. :Embarrassment:

----------


## marlene

*Με το καλό Αντρέα.....!!!!!*  :Party0038: *
Ψύχραιμα τώρα.. τη χαρά, την ηρεμία και την αγάπη σας χρειάζεται η Ρικούλα ενώ γεννάει και όλα θα κυλήσουν ομαλά!!!*  :Anim 25:   :Happy0065: *Έχεις έναν πολύ ιδιαίτερο τρόπο να επικοινωνείς με αυτά τα πουλιά και είμαι βέβαιη πως θα νιώσεις στην πορεία τι είναι καλύτερο να κάνεις, με τα αυγά κτλ... Συγχαρητήρια στους νέους γονείς, αλλά και σε εσένα για τη φροντίδα που τους παρέχεις....!!!!*  :: *

Αν θέλεις γράψε μας πως αντιδρούν η Μπέμπα και η Αγγελική... Έχει αλλάξει καθόλου η συμπεριφορά τους...? Έχουν περιέργεια για την άλλη φωλιά...? Και πάλι,  ....με το καλό και τα μωράκιααα.....!!!!!!!    *

----------


## kaveiros

Η Αγγελικη ειναι σε ξεχωριστο δωματιο εδω και 2 μερες. Οσο εβλεπε τον Γκουφη δεν ηρεμουσε. Η Μπεμπα μια χαρα. Δε πλησιαζει καθολου στη φωλια,  ο Γκουφη παει στον χωρο της ομως και την ταΐζει μερικες φορες :Happy:  Η Ρικα δε την πειραζει καθολου,  νομιζω οτι καταλαβαινει πως ειναι μικρη ακομα και γι αυτο δεν υπαρχει ζηλεια. Ειναι και αρκετα μακρυα το ενα κλουβι απ το αλλο.

----------


## kaveiros

Μαλλον για μοναχοπαίδι μας βλέπω!!! Έχουν περάσει 48 ώρες απ το πρωτο αυγό. Σήμερα η Ρίκα βγήκε ελάχιστα το πρωί και για 10 λεπτά βγηκε ξανά τώρα το μεσημέρι. Λογικά αν ήταν να κάνει δεύτερο θα το είχε κάνει ως τώρα.

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο βρε Ανδρέααααααααααααα.... Φαντάζομαι την χαρά σου

----------


## mariakappa

> Μαλλον για μοναχοπαίδι μας βλέπω!!! Έχουν περάσει 48 ώρες απ το πρωτο αυγό. Σήμερα η Ρίκα βγήκε ελάχιστα το πρωί και για 10 λεπτά βγηκε ξανά τώρα το μεσημέρι. Λογικά αν ήταν να κάνει δεύτερο θα το είχε κάνει ως τώρα.


θα κανει σιγουρα κι αλλο (τουλαχιστον αλλο ενα).το κοκατιλ του ξαδερφου μου στην πρωτη του γεννα εκανε το δευτερο αυγο της μετα απο αρκετες μερες, 5 εαν θυμαμαι καλα.αφου ειχα αγχωθει και ηθελα να την παω στο γιατρο μηπως ειχε κολλησει μεσα της.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Μακαρι να ειναι γονιμο κι ας ειναι και ενα!

----------


## kaveiros

@ Μαρία, φαίνεται ότι θα κάνει και δεύτερο, η όλη συμπεριφορά της αυτό δείχνει. Το βράδυ χτυπά ρυθμικά το ράμφος της στη φωλιά, ενώ είναι μέσα. Αυτό σημαίνει...αυγό!!! Βλέπετε έχω ρίξει τόσο διάβασμα που έχω μάθει για τα african ότι βρίσκω χεχεχε. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι σπανίζουν, ειδικά τα 100% african και οι πληροφορίες που υπάρχουν είναι με το σταγονόμετρο, καθώς δεν είναι δημοφιλή. Υπάρχουν πάντως και περιπτώσεις που στην πρώτη γέννα, κάνουν μόνο 1 αυγό και το κλωσσούν κανονικά.

@Δημήτρη λογικά πρέπει να είναι γόνιμο γιατί ο αρσενικός είναι 3 ετών και κάτι. Στα ringneck σημασία έχει κυρίως η ηλικία του αρσενικού για να είναι γόνιμο το αυγό. Οι θηλυκές μπορούν να κάνουν γόνιμο ακόμα και από ενός έτους αν βρουν ταίρι.

Σας έχω και βίντεο...ίσως το μοναδικό που υπάρχει στο youtube :Happy:  O τύπος που τα έχει τα πουλιά νομίζει ότι είναι african, αλλά δεν είναι :Happy:  Είναι διασταύρωση african με indian!!! H oυρά τους και το κάτω μέρος του σώματος είναι indian ενώ το κεφάλι είναι african!!! (Αν δείτε στο avatar μου τη Ρίκα, δείτε την ουρά της, έτσι είναι η κανονική ουρά african)

Mάλλον έτσι θα είναι τα παιδιά της Ρίκας, σαν αυτά στο video :Love0040: 



@Λεωνίδα περιμένω σχόλιααααα. Πως σου φαίνονται??????????????????????????????? :bye:

----------


## mitsman

Αντρικο μου επιτελους..... χαιρομαι πολυ για την εξελιξη των πραγματων και πιστευω στην καλυτεροτερη συνεχεια............. ξερω ποσο τα αγαπας ξερω ποσο τα φροντιζεις και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολα θα πανε παραπανω απο καλα!!

ΜΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ!!!

Επειδη πολλα πραγματα δεν θα τα καταλαβαινεις, μπορει να σου φαινονται τρελα και παλαβα.... Σου προτεινω λοιπον να εμπιστευτεις απολυτα τα μικρα σου και να τα αφησεις να κανου οτι αυτα νομιζουν!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη ότι θέλουν κάνουν έτσι κι αλλιώς :Happy:  
Να ρωτήσω κάτι τώρα που το έχω απορία...Το πουλάκι θα βγει απ το αυγό 23 μέρες απ τη μέρα που η Ρίκα έκανε το αυγό, ή 23 μέρες απ τη μέρα που θα αρχίσει να κλωσσάει κανονικα?

----------


## mitsman

23 μερες απο την ημερα που θα αρχισει να κλωσσαει κανονικα...  Πολλοι αφαιρουν τα παιχνιδια το διαστημα της αναπαραγωγης για να μην ασχολουνται με αυτα αλλα με τα μικρα!!!! αλλα τωρα αστα αν τους εχεις γιατι μπορει να μην τους αρεσει!

----------


## kaveiros

Βρηκες πουλι να παιζει κι εσυ τωρα :Big Grin:  Το μονο παιχνιδι που αρεσει στη Ρικα μου ειναι το κουρτινοσχοινο  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα... καλο αυτο.... καμμια κουρτινα μην σου κατεβασει μονο!

----------


## mariakappa

> Βρηκες πουλι να παιζει κι εσυ τωρα Το μονο παιχνιδι που αρεσει στη Ρικα μου ειναι το κουρτινοσχοινο


χαχαχα.ρε αντρεα γιατι εχουμε παντα τα ιδια προβληματα? κι εμενα ο αλεξανδρινος δεν θελει κανενα παιχνιδι.του πηρα τα ακριβοτερα και παλι τιποτα.ενω στα καημενα τα υπολοιπα πηρα πιο φθηνα και εχουν ξετρελαθει.
ο αλεξανδρινος παλι τρελενεται για ξερο ψωμι και τα πληκτρα του λαπτοπ. :Mad0039:

----------


## Efthimis98

Παρτου ενα λαπτοπ να σερφαρει.......χαχα  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Ειμαστε στην πεμπτη μερα απ το πρωτο αυγο και δευτερο δεν εκανε δυστυχως. Κλωσσαει κανονικα ομως το ενα.  Βγαινει 3 φορες τη μερα τσιμπαει κατι και ξαναμπαινει στη φωλια ενω σημερα το πρωι που βγηκα ζευγαρωσαν ξανα...   Να τσεκαρω αν το αυγο ειναι γονιμο?

----------


## mitsman

ειναι νωρις Ανδρεα και δν θελω να απογοητευτεις χωρις λογω... αν εχει κατσει απο την πρωτη στιγμη τοτε ισως κατι εχει φανει... αν οχι ομως???

Το καλυτερο ειναι στις 7 μερες!

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη δε θα απογοητευτώ, ίσα ίσα χαίρομαι που περνάνε καλά, η Ρίκα δείχνει να απολαμβάνει τη διαδικασία :Happy:  Απλά αν δεν είναι γόνιμο να μη κλωσσάει τζάμπα...Θα περιμένω μέχρι απο βδομάδα, δε με πειράζει.

----------


## mitsman

Αν δεν σε πειραξει και δεν απογοητευτει τοτε κανε του μια στα γρηγορα.... εγω στα καναρινια εκανα συνεχεια απο την 3 μερα να βλεπω την εξελιξη!

----------


## marlene

*Βρε ας μην επεμβαίνει χωρίς καλό λόγο... Και οι ringneck είναι νομίζω πολύ δυσκολότεροι σε τέτοια ζητήματα από τα καναρινάκια.... 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ας επέμβει στη φωλιά μονάχα όταν θα μπορεί να μάθει με σιγουριά αν το αυγό είναι ένσπορο....*

----------


## mitsman

Πιο δυσκολο δυστροπο φοβιτσιαρικο πουλι απο την καρδερινα δεν υπαρχει......  επιβαλεται η συνεχης μας παρουσια στον χωρο του πουλιου την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης..

Αν πραγματικα κρυβει κιντερ εκπληξη πιστεψεμε και γερανο να παει δεν προκειται να το παρατησει η Ρικα!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πως πάνε τα μικρά σου Αντρέα;

----------


## kaveiros

παιδια η ρικα συνεχιζει να κλωσσαει κανονικα. κανει μικρες διακοπες βγαινει τρωει και... ξαναζευγαρωνουν!  το αυγο δεν το χω τσεκαρει ακομα. αποφασισα να περιμενω μεχρι την κυριακη. το ειχε κανει σαββατο πρωι αρα την κυριακη θα ειναι 7 ημερων σιγουρα. κατα τα αλλα δειχνει πολυ καλα. ο γκουφη οταν καθαριζω γυρω απ το κλουβι ερχεται και επιβλεπει μη τυχον και πειραξω την καλη του:d

----------


## mariakappa

παντως το αθλημα δεν το αφηνουν....... :wink:

----------


## kaveiros

Μαρία τι να κάνει ο καημένος ο Γκούφη 3 χρόνια ήταν κλεισμένος στο κλουβί μόνος κι έρημος :Happy:  Τώρα που βρήκε 2 κοριτσάκια σαν τα κρύα τα νερά...έπεσε με τα μούτρα χαχαχαχα

----------


## kaveiros

Αυριο ειναι η μεγαλη μερα,  σκεφτομαι να τσεκαρω το αυγο. Θα ειναι στην 8η μερα αν και οι ελπιδες μου δεν ειναι πολλες. Μαλλον για ανοιξη θα περιμενω...

----------


## vicky_ath

Πω πω... καταλαβαίνω την αγωνία σου!!!! Περιμένουμε τα νέα Ανδρέα!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Βίκυ μάλλον έχω προετοιμαστεί ψυχολογικά γιατί η  κυρία που μου έδωσε την Μπέμπα και μου έλεγε ότι τα δικά της κάναν 1 χρόνο απόπειρες μέχρι να δει αυγά...ενώ τα δικά μου προχώρησαν στα βαθιά με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Επίσης χθες επιασα κουβέντα με έναν ευγενέστατο κύριο που εχει online κατάστημα και είναι και συντοπίτης μου, τον βρήκα τυχαία στο ιντερνετ και όταν έμαθα ότι ειναι απο δω, πιασαμε κουβέντα. Εχει ο ίδιος ρινγκνεκ ζευγάρι και μου λέει ότι απο πέρσι περιμένει κι αυτός. Οταν του είπα οτι τα δικα μου μεσα σε ενα μηνα γνωριστηκαν και εχουμε και αυγο...ψιλοκουφάθηκε :Happy:  Οπως και να χει...Κυριακή κοντή γιορτή!!! Αυριο θα δουμε :wink:

----------


## Ηρακλής

περιμένουμε νέα σου αύριο αντρεα μην μας ξεχάσεις  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mitsman

Σε προσφατη συζητηση με ενα κτηνιατρο μας ειπε οτι πολλες φορες οι πρωτες εκσπερματισεις του αρσενικου ειναι τζουφιες... ας ελπισουμε ο Γκουφη να ειχε κανει πολλες προσπαθειες πριν το αυγο για να εφυγε ο αερας ο κοπανιστος!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Κάτι ήξερε η Ρίκα που τον τυραννούσε δηλαδη :Happy:  Βασικά πριν το αυγό ζευγάρωναν κάθε μέρα και μαλιστα πολλες φορές αλλα δε μπορω να ξέρω αν ήταν κανονικο ζευγαρωμα ή ήταν "ασφαιρο" χεχεχεχεχεχε. Για να δουμε...αυριο  θα το τσεκαρω και μολις διαπιστωσα οτι δεν εχω και φακο!!!! Σε λαμπα θα το δω μαλλον αν δε βρω φακο.

----------


## vicky_ath

Αντρέα αν είναι γόνιμο κ έχει αρχίσει η ανάπτυξη οι φλέβες θα φαίνονται πεντακάθαρα ακόμα κ στη λάμπα! Εγώ τις έβλεπα κ στο φως της μέρας!

----------


## kaveiros

Σας ενημερωνω λοιπον οτι το αυγο μας ειναι ασπορο τουλαχιστον ετσι δειχνει. Δε ξερω αν ετσι ειναι το νορμαλ αλλα το αυγο ηταν κρυο. Το πηρα μολις βγηκε η Ρικα απ τη φωλια... Δε θα επρεπε να ειναι ζεστο?  Επισης το ζευγαρωμα συνεχιζεται καθημερινα... Λετε να μου κανει κι αλλα συντομα?  Το αυγο το εβαλα πισω στη θεση του μεχρι να ακουσω τις γνωμες σας...

----------


## Nick

Βάλτο πάνω από το φακό του κινητού που είναι δυνατός.....αν φαίνονται μέσα φλέβες η λίγο κόκκινο τότε είναι γόνιμο αν φαίνεται ασπρο και λίγο κίτρινο τότε πέτα το αυγό για να μην ταλαιπωρείς τζάμπα το πουλί.

----------


## thomas5

βαλε φοτογαρφιες

----------


## kaveiros

Το εβαλα στη λαμπα του μπανιου παιδια. Θα δοκιμασω ξανα σε 2-3 μερες με το κινητο και βλεπουμε. Το αυγο ομως δε θα πρεπε να ειναι ζεστο????

----------


## vicky_ath

Αντρέα αρχικά εννοείται πως δεν πειράζεις το αυγό, εννοώ να το αφαιρέσεις ή κάτι τέτοιο..
Ναι, θα έπρεπε να είναι ζεστό αν το κλωσσούσαν κανονικά! 
Καλό θα ήταν αν σου είναι εύκολο να βγάλεις μια καθαρή φωτογραφία του αυγού για να τη δούμε ή έστω να μας πεις αν αυτό που είδες μοιάζει με κάποια από τις παρακάτω εικόνες.

----------


## kaveiros

Βίκυ η φωτογραφία στον υπολογιστή δεν ανοίγει , με το taptalk στο κινητό την βγάζει όμως σαν λινκ και την είδα τώρα, μαλλον δε το κανα σωστά γιατί δε μου μοιάζει με κανενα απ τα αυγα στην φωτό. Για την ακρίβεια δεν είδα τίποτα μέσα :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγώ την βλέπω κανονικά τη φωτογραφία πάντως! 
Μάλλον χρειάζεται λεπτότερη δέσμη φωτός για να το δεις καλά!  :winky:

----------


## Nick

Σου έστειλα ένα πμ δες όλη την σελίδα δείχνει φωτογραφίες με πιασμένα αβγά.

----------


## kaveiros

Τα ειδα σ ευχαριστω πολυ!   Εξωτερικα ετσι ειναι και της Ρικας απο μεσα ομως δε το ειδα σωστα προφανως. Ακομα φωτα δεν εκλεισα αν βγει να φαει θα το παρω να ξαναδω,  αλλιως αυριο.  Αποφασισα παντως αν το αυγο ειναι ασπορο να μην επεμβω. Εφοσον συνεχιζει να ζευγαρωνει,  ειναι πιθανο να κανει νεα γεννα. Αν της παρω το αυγο υπαρχει περιπτωση να δωσει ακυρο στη φωλια γιατι ως γνωστον τα ρινγκνεκ εχουν μεγαλο εγωϊσμο και πεισμα. Το κουβεντιασα και με τον Λεωνιδα και εχει την ιδια αποψη,  νομιζω ετσι ειναι καλυτερα.

----------


## kaveiros

Βγήκε να φάει και τσέκαρα ξανά. Είναι 100% άσπορο το αυγό. Το είδα με τον φακό του κινητού σε σκοτάδι και είναι ακριβώς όπως το αυγό 2 στη φωτογραφία που έβαλε η Βίκυ. Ολόϊδιο!!!  Επίσης το αυγό ήταν πάλι κρύο και το έχει η Ρίκα στην άκρη της φωλιάς όχι στη μέση, έτσι το είχε και το πρωί. Πιστεύω ότι έχει καταλάβει ότι το αυγό της είναι άσπορο και δε το κλωσσάει απλώς κάθεται στη φωλιά γιατί προετοιμάζεται για νέα μελλοντική γέννα...

Ετσι ακριβώς είναι το αυγό της:







 Κρατάω μόνο μια μικρη επιφυλαξη γιατί σήμερα είναι η 8η μέρα από τη στιγμή που έκανε το αυγό αλλά είχε ξεκινήσει να κλωσσαει 2 μέρες μετά. Θα το τσεκάρω ξανά σε 2 μέρες. Το καλό είναι οτι δεν τρελαίνεται όταν παίρνω το αυγό να το δω. Τρώει αμέριμνη, το παίρνω, το βάζω στη θέση του ξανά, κοιτάει αν είναι οκ το αυγό και συνεχίζει να τρώει :Happy:

----------


## vikitaspaw

κρίμα ρε γαμώτο. Διαβάζω όλη την ιστορία απ την αρχή κ ήθελα να χει πουλάκι δεν έχω ξανακουσει ή διαβάσει για ζευγαρωμα ρινγκνεκ κ εχει ενδιαφερον. Πάντως βλέπω το δίνουν να καταλάβει...τι όρεξη είναι αυτή παναγία μου! Προσέξτε στο σπίτι, τοιχο-τοίχο να πατε!! χαχαχαχα.... :Anim 63:

----------


## kaveiros

Ασσε ασε Βικυ. Εχει και η Ρικα ορεξη δεν ειναι μονο ο Γκουφη που θελει. Και φυσικα μολις μπαινει στη φωλια ο Γκουφη συνεχιζει με τη Μπεμπα αλλα ευτυχως ειναι μικρη,  μονο φιλια,  χαδια και σφυριγματα:-)  Η βιταμινη Ε τον εκανε τουρμπο μαλλον χαχαχα

----------


## Oneiropagida

Αντρέα στο όλο σκηνικό μου φαίνεται ότι ο Γκούφη δηλώνει :"από δω η γυναίκα μου και από δω το αίσθημά μου"...... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα 

Πάντως αργά ή γρήγορα θα την κάνει την ζημιά του έτσι όπως πάει, μην απογοητεύεσαι....

----------


## marlene

*χαχαχαχαχχχ.... Αρκεί να μην του δώσει η Ρίκα τα παπούτσια στο ..ράμφος !!!!!*  :Happy0196:   :Happy0196:   :Happy0196:   :Happy0196:   :Happy0196:

----------


## vicky_ath

Ανδρέα από τη μέρα που ξεκίνησε να κλωσσάει αρχίζεις να μετράς!  :winky: 
Ακόμα κ να είναι άσπορο το αυγό όμως μην απογοητευεσαι! Με τόση προσπάθεια σίγουρα θα έχεις επόμενο κ δε μπορεί... θα δούμε μωρό ρίνγκνεκ!!!
Όπως σου είπα κ σε προηγούμενο ποστ, μην το αφαιρέσεις σε καμία περίπτωση το αυγό! Είναι πάρα πολύ νωρίς ακόμα! Αν είναι όντως άσπορο το κορίτσι σου θα το καταλάβει μόνο του κ θα το αφήσει εκείνη! Το ένστικτό τους είναι πολύ δυνατό!
Εγώ τα 2 άσπορα αυγά που είχα τα αφαίρεσα όταν οι νεοσσοί μου έγιναν 15 ημερών!

----------


## kaveiros

Και ναι λοιπον!!! Το δευτερο αυγό είναι γεγονός και λογικά πρέπει να είναι γόνιμο :Happy:  Για να δουμε!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αντε αντε.. τωρα μπορει να εχουμε και ΑΥΓΩΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!!!

ας ελπισουμε οτι θα δουμε κι αλλα αυγα... θα ειναι καλο σημαδι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντε Αντρεα!!!!!!

Συνχαριτιρια!!!!!!!!!  :Happy: 

Ειδες,ο Γκουφι θελει τελικα να γινει πατεραςςςς........χαχαχα!

Αντε καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μακάρι αυτή τη φορά να πάνε όλα καλά!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Λογικα το 1ο το "αφησε" γιατι δεν ηταν γονιμο!
Τωρα αυτα θα ειναι 1000%!!!!

----------


## Nick

Μπράβο  ωραία νέα!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

α μια χαρα τελεια!!Μακαρι ολα να πανε κατ ευχην!!

----------


## mariakappa

μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα.κι αυτος ο καημενος ο γκουφη εχει μεινει μισος.ποσο αλλο να προσπαθησει???? :Rolleye0012:

----------


## kaveiros

Η Ρίκα βαράει απο χτες υπερωρίες κλωσσίματος!!! Σήμερα απ το πρωί δεν έχει βγει απ τη φωλιά καθόλου, ο Γκούφη μπαίνει συχνά μέσα ελπίζω να την ταϊζει...

@Μαρία ο Γκούφη είναι πραγματικά ακούραστος σε σημείο που μου κάνει εντύπωση. Δεν κάθεται στον ποπό του ούτε για 5 λεπτά. Τρώει συνεχώς, μπαίνει στη φωλιά(ελπίζω για να ταϊσει την Ρίκα) και μόλις βγαίνει πάει κάθεται με την Μπέμπα και παίζουν... Βαρέα και ανθυγιεινά θα πρέπει να του βγάλω χεχεχεχε

----------


## mitsman

Γεια σου γκουφη γκουσγκουνη!!! Να τον βαλεις να παριαδιδει σεμηναρια!

----------


## mariakappa

πασας στην ....αλεξανδρουπολη. αυτος στα γιαννενα εφαγε την σκονη του. :Happy0159:

----------


## vicky_ath

Ανδρέα τα ίδια κάνει κ ο δικός μου, ο Φάμπιο! Με τη μάνα μου συχνά απορούμε πως δεν έχει πάθει καμία υπερκόπωση το καημένο....! χαχαχαχα!!!
Κάτσε να σκάσει κ κανένα μωρό κ τότε θα κουφαθείς εντελώς!

----------


## kaveiros

βγηκε πριν λιγο η ρικα επιτελους:-)  μολις την ειδα πηγα της εφερα κεχρι και ορμηξε!  ο γκουφη την ταϊζε παντως γιατι τον ειδα καναα δυο φορες να βγαινει με το ραμφος λερωμενο... οποτε ειμαστε οκ:-)  αντε να περασουν οι μερες να δουμε αν εχει το αυγο απογονο τελικα....:d

----------


## marlene

*χεχεχεχχ... Υπομονή!  Η Αγγελική τι κάνει?*

----------


## mitsman

> *Η Αγγελική τι κάνει?*


 :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006: 


χα χα χα χα

----------


## kaveiros

Η Αγγελικη ειναι τα ιδια. Την εχω στο σαλονι μιας και ειναι πολυ ησυχη για να βλεπει κοσμο, με βλεπει και με τον Ντινο συνεχεια,  μπας και καταφερω να την πλησιασω περισσοτερο,  αλλα δεν. Εχω πει στην κυρια στο πετ να της ψαχνει γαμπρο αλλα δεν εχει βρει ακομα καποιον να ταιριαζουν ηλικιακα.... Ελπιζω να βρει συντομα δε μ αρεσει να την βλεπω ετσι.

----------


## Nick

Κανένα νέο έχουμε?

----------


## kaveiros

Νίκο όλα καλά. Κλωσσαει κανονικά. Τέλος εβδομάδας θα τσεκάρω το δεύτερο αυγό και θα ρίξω μια ματιά ακόμα και στο πρώτο καλού κακού

----------


## serafeim

φωτογραφιες? δεν ειδα πουθενα  :sad: 
πυστευα πως θα ειχαμε καλα νεα 18 μερες που λιπω  :sad: 
σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα με μικρα κοκκινοραμφακια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Σεραφείμ φωτογραφία απ το πρώτο αυγό έχω ανεβάσει. Το δεύτερο δεν έχει κάποια διαφορά ... :Embarrassment:  Η ρικα κλωσσαει συνεχώς και δε θέλω να την ενοχλω. Μια και καλή όταν τσεκάρω το δεύτερο αυγό σε λίγες μέρες θα ανεβασω νέα φωτό.

----------


## serafeim

ανδρεα επειδη μπαινω στρατο παλι να σου στειλω με πμ το κινητο μου να με ενημερωνεις? εχω μπει πολυ σε ολο το θεμα σου και εχω αγωνια με το τι θα γινει  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Χαχαχα στείλε θα σου στείλω μήνυμα σε λίγες μέρες μόλις τσεκάρω το δεύτερο αυγό

----------


## serafeim

ωραιος....  :Happy: 
μην με ξεχασεις κακομηρη μου αυτο σου λεω και εχω και αγωνια.... τα δικα μου μπορει να μην εκαναν μικρουλια αλλα εσυ σηγουρα .... φτου φτου!!

----------


## kaveiros

Δε σε ξεχνώ μην ανησυχείς :wink: 
Ο Γκουφη όσο περνάνε οι μέρες τόσο πιο πολύ σοβαρευει ! Τα πολλά πολλά με την Μπεμπα τα έκοψε!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Μαλλον θα γινει μπαμπας αυτη τη φορα!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Με χαρα σας ανακοινωνω οτι θα γινω παπαγαλοπαππους. Το αυγουλακι το δευτερο ειναι γονιμο. Το τσεκαρα πριν λιγο και εχει φλεβιτσες :Happy:  το αλλο δυστυχως ειναι μη γονιμο. Θα εχουμε μοναχοπαιδι αν ολα πανε καλα :Love0040:

----------


## vicky_ath

ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## kaveiros

Αν υπολογιζω σωστα το μωρακι πρεπει να εμφανιστει παραμονη πρωτοχρονιας. Αυτο ειναι δωρο χαχαχα!

----------


## Nick

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

αντρεα μου δεν ξερεις ποσο χαρηκα.ειχαμε της βικης τα κοκατιλομπαλακια.τωρα θα εχουμε και ρινγκνεκ μωρακι.ετσι, να μεγαλωνει η παρεα μας. :Love0040:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μπράβο Αντρέα!!! Μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά!!!!

Νομίζω ότι δεν θα μπορούσες να πάρεις καλύτερο πρωτοχρονιάτικο δωράκι!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αντρεα ειλικρινα μεσα απο την  καρδια μου το χαρηκα περισσοτερο απο το να ηταν δικο μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

χαιρομαι απιστευτα... και την ανοιξη θα κανουμε μια ολοκληρομενη γεννα!!!!!!!

 :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αντε με το καλο!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Οι μέρες παιρνούν και ανυπομονώ :Happy:  Σε μια βδομαδα και 1 μέρα θα περιμένω το νινι μου!!!! Μακάρι να βγει κανονικά και να είναι υγιές!!! :Anim 25:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Στο εύχομαι Αντρέα όλα να πάνε καλά!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Στο ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου!!! σας αξιζει και με το παραπανω!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Πρωτοχρονιατικο δλδ το μικρο ε??

----------


## ktistis

Άντε με το καλό!Θα περιμένω με ανιπομονεσία

----------


## kaveiros

Εχω ενα νεο που μαλλον δεν ειναι καλο. Η Ρικα απο χτες το πρωι βγαινει απ τη φωλια συνεχως. Καθε τρεις και λιγο εξω .... Ανησυχω τοσο που το αφηνει το αυγο οτι κατι εχει παει στραβα....

----------


## vicky_ath

Όσο βγαίνει γιατί δεν κάνεις μια ωοσκόπηση να δεις τι γίνεται??

----------


## kaveiros

Σκεφτομαι να κανω αποψε, αλλα δε θελω να πικραθω Χριστουγεννιατικα :Sick0018:

----------


## vicky_ath

Δε θέλω να σου πω κάτι που πιθανόν να είναι κ βλακεία.. αλλά τα δικά μου κοκατίλ, όταν πλησίαζαν οι μέρες να σκάσουν τα αυγά γίνονταν ανήσυχα κ μπαινοέβγαιναν συχνά κ φώναζαν συχνά. Εγώ το πήρα ως σημάδι ότι πλησιάζει η ώρα να σκάσουν τα αυγά όπως κ έγινε..
Δε σου λέω πως ισχύει αυτό, ή πως έτσι θα γίνει κ σε σένα, απλά μια εμπειρία.. 
Βασικά κ ωοσκόπηση να μην κάνεις, απλά δες το αυγό. Αν έχει αλλάξει χρώμα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο τότε μπορεί όντως κάτι να πηγαίνει στραβά, αν κ δεν το πιστευω να σου πω την αλήθεια.

----------


## kaveiros

Το τσεκαρα τωρα γιατι θα εσκαγα. Το αυγο ειναι οπως πρεπει, φαινεται πλεον το πουλακι μεσα αλλα ηταν κρυο εντελως :sad:  Η ρικα ειναι πολυ ωρα εξω και τρωει. Απο χτες βεβαια εχουμε παγωνια, σκεφτομαι μηπως φταιει αυτο που βγαινει συχνα για φαγητο. Στο δωματιο ομως υπαρχει καλοριφερ συνεχως αναμμενο. Δε ξερω τι να σκεφτω αλλο...Εφοσον αφηνει το αυγο να παγωσει, δε θα εχει πεθανει το εμβρυο?

----------


## mariakappa

ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα.δυστυχως δεν εχω εμπειρια καθολου απο αυτες τις καταστασεις και δεν μπορω να πω τιποτα.

----------


## kaveiros

Ο μονος τροπος πλεον ειναι να περιμενουμε και να δουμε. ισως εσωτερικα να κραταει καποια θερμοκρασια το αυγο. ισως λογω κρυου να θελει περισσοτερη τροφη η Ρικα και γι αυτο να βγαινει πιο συχνα. Ισως κατι να εχει παει στραβα... Σε λιγες μερες θα ξερουμε....παντως μεσα υπαρχει πουλακι φαινεται καθαρα πλεον. Κριμα θα ειναι αν δε βγει....

----------


## mariakappa

οτι και να κανουμε εμεις η φυση εχει τον πρωτο λογο.

----------


## kaveiros

Παλι τα ιδια εχουμε σημερα, βγηκε πριν κανα μισαωρο απ τη φωλια και ειναι εξω. Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι δε φταιει η παγωνια που εχουμε γιατι προσθεσα και δευτερο καλοριφερ ρευματος στο δωματιο και ειναι οσο πιο ζεστα Γινεται. Αρχιζω να υποπτευομαι το ασπορο αυγο. Το ειχε κανει πριν το ενσπορο και το κλωσσησε...μηπως επειδη δεν βγηκε μωρο εχει περιεργη συμπεριφορα η Ρικα? σκεφτομαι να το παρω απ τη φωλια σημερα να αφησω το ενσπορο μονο. Τι λετε κι εσεις?

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια μηνμε παρεται στο κλοτσιδι...  :Happy: 

Να πω οτι αφου εχει αρκετη ζεστη μεσα στο δωματιο δεν χρειαζετε να κατσει πολυ ωρα στο αυγο η Ρικα...
Μαλλον προσπαθει να κρατησει μια σταθερη θερμοκρασια...ουτε πολυ κρυο (γιατι το εμβρυο θα παιθανει) αλλα ουτε και πολυ ζεστο γιατι το αυγο θα σκασει νωριτερα κι αυτο μπορει να προκαλεσει ''βλαβη'' στο εμβριο.....

Αυτα απο εμενα  :Happy:

----------


## vikitaspaw

Μπορει να ναι κ αυτο που λεει ο Ευθυμης. Ποσες μερες εχει το ασπορο? Αν ηταν να βγει θα ειχε βγει? Μπορει επειδη δε βγηκε να θεωρει οτι πρεπει να παρατησει κ τα δυο αυγα..τι να πω..μηπως να το επαιρνες αλλα δεν μπορω να μαι σιγουρη...

----------


## kaveiros

Το ασπορο θα επρεπε να ειχε βγει πριν 6 μερες παιδια... Τι να πω κι εγω δε ξερω, το κακο ειναι οτι δεν εχουμε καποιον εμπειρο στο ειδος για να μαθουμε περισσοτερα. Κι εγω σκεφτομαι να το αφαιρεσω το ασπορο πλεον...ισως το κανω σημερα.

----------


## andreascrete

Εγώ θα έλεγα να βρέξεις με ένα ψεκαστήρι για το σιδέρωμα των ρούχων λίγο το ένσπορο αυγό γιατί χρειάζεται μια ύγρανση μέσα στην φωλιά καθότι δεν έχεις το κλουβί σε εξωτερικό χώρο και το καλοριφέρ δεν βοηθάει στην ύγρανση του χώρου που παίζει ρόλο στην εκκόλαψη των νεοσσών.
Και μετα μην ξαναεπέμβεις στην φωλιά και τα πουλιά αν δεν σου βγάλουν τώρα μικρό τότε σίγουρα θα το κάνουν την άνοιξη.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## kaveiros

Για υγρασία φροντίζει ο Γκούφη εδώ και 3 μέρες, ψεκάζει όλο το νερό που έχει μέσα το κύπελλο τους γύρω γύρω και πάνω στη φωλιά, επίσης τον έχω δει 2 φορές με βρεγμένα φτερά να μπαίνει μέσα στη φωλιά. Απο άλλους που έχουν αναπαράγει ρινγκνεκ διαβάζω ότι καλό είναι να ψεκάσουμε τη φωλιά (απ έξω) 3 μέρες πριν σπάσει το αυγό. Δηλαδή κάποια στιγμή αύριο πρέπει να το κάνω. Με το καλοριφέρ πάντως να σας πω οτι δεν ειναι κολλημένο διπλα τους και επίσης στην περιοχή μου έχουμε πολύ υγρασία (συνήθως πάνω πανω απο 60% και τέτοια εποχή 75-90%) οπότε δε νομίζω να υπαρξει προβλημα υγρασίας.

----------


## mariakappa

νομιζω οτι πρεπει να της βγαλεις το ασπορο.η βικη οταν ειχε κανει ωοσκοπηση (ελπιζω να το λεω σωστα) και ειχε βρει ασπορο, το ειχε αφαιρεσει.δεν χρειαζεται να μοιραζει ασκοπα την ζεστασια της και την προσοχη της.

----------


## kaveiros

Το εκανα μολις. Την ωρα που διαβαζα το μηνυμα σου Μαρια ξαναβγηκε η Ρικα να φαει. Το βουτηξα και εξαφανιστηκα απ το δωματιο, ειχε πεσει με τα μουτρα στο κεχρι δε το καταλαβε. Αντε να δουμε....

----------


## mariakappa

χαχαχα σωστος κλεφτης:-p ποτε κανονικα πρεπει να σκασει απο το αυγο του ο μπομπιρας?

----------


## kaveiros

6 Δεκεμβρίου βραδυ έκανε το αυγό και την ίδια μέρα άρχισε να το κλωσά. Για τα indian η επώαση διαρκεί από 21 έως 25 ημέρες. Για τα African όπου βρήκα πληροφορίες για να διαβάσω (είναι πολύ λίγες οι πηγές δυστυχώς) λένε ότι η επώαση διαρκεί 23 μέρες ακριβώς. Αν ισχυει το 23 μέρες και αν ολα ειναι καλα με το αυγό, το μικρό πρέπει να βγει την Πέμπτη 29 του μηνός άντε το πολύ Παρασκευή. Αν όμως το έμβρυο έχει πιο πολύ indian dna τότε ίσως βγει και Σαββατο...

----------


## mariakappa

αρα μεχρι το σαββατο θα ξερεις εαν θα γινεις παππους :winky: ευτυχως ειναι στα κοντα γιατι βλεπω να γεννας πριν την ρικα.:-p
μην αγχωνεσαι.εφοσον ειδες οτι ειναι γονιμο σημαινει οτι η πρωτοχρονια φετος θα εχει αλλο χρωμα. μωρουδιακο.

----------


## kaveiros

Καλά απο μέσα μου ηδη έχω κάνει πάρτυ εγώ αλλά απο έξω μου προσπαθώ να είμαι συγκρατημένος μέχρι να το δω να βγαινει, να ειναι καλά :Love0030:

----------


## vikitaspaw

πωπω μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα!!

----------


## kaveiros

Νομιζω τελικα οτι το ασπορο αυγο της δημιουργησε ανησυχια. Απο χτες το βραδυ που το αφαιρεσα , μεχρι να κλεισω τα φωτα δε ξαναβγηκε,  σημερα βγηκε λιγη ωρα εφαγε και κλωσσαει τωρα. Ελπιζω η αποφαση μου να αφησω το ασπορο στη φωλια, να μη στοιχισε τη ζωη στο γονιμο. Ο Γκουφη στο μεταξυ εχει καταλαβει οτι πλησιαζει η ωρα . Ελεγχει συνεχως το χωρο, χοροπηδαει μεσα εξω στη φωλια. Μου θυμιζει κατι χαζομπαμπαδες που αγωνιουν στο μαιευτηριο χεχεχε. Το ιδιο κοντευω να παθω κι εγω βασικα :-)

----------


## mariakappa

δεν νομιζω οτι αλλαξε κατι.τα πουλια ξερουν τι ειναι γονιμο και τι οχι.ολα θα πανε καλα.
και της βικυς ετσι εκαναν.τις τελευταιες μερες ηταν πολυ ανυσηχα.ερχεταιιιιιιιι.......  ... :Love0001:

----------


## andreascrete

Eύχομαι τα καλύτερα αλλά κοίτα μην σε πάρει απο κάτω αν δεν βγάλουν πουλάκι η αν δεν το ταϊσουν αρκετά και πεθάνει ....αν και νομίζω ότι απο όσα μας λές ο μπαμπάς θα το φροντίζει αρκετά αν βγεί απο το αυγό καθότι ξέρει τι κάνει μέχρι και τώρα!

----------


## kaveiros

Ανδρέα ξέρω ήδη ότι ήταν μεγάλο ρίσκο όλη αυτή η ιστορία. Δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω την ακριβή ηλικία της Ρίκας. Το είδος της είναι αρκετά σπάνιο και οι πληροφορίες στο ίντερνετ είναι με το σταγονόμετρο σε σχέση με τα indian, και η μόνη πηγή που βασίστηκα για να τα αφήσω να προχωρήσουν, είναι 2 άτομα στο εξωτερικό που μου έγραψαν ότι african με indian μπορούν να ζευγαρώσουν. Ανησυχώ λίγο παραπάνω μόνο και μόνο γι αυτό. Η Ρίκα μου το καλοκαίρι που την πήρα ήταν ένα "κατσιασμένο" πράσινο πουλί και ήταν σε μαυρο χάλι. Δε θα ήθελα να την δω να ταλαιπωρείται τζάμπα.

----------


## mariakappa

και τωρα αυτο το "κατσιασμενο" πουλι ειναι ευτυχισμενο και σε λιγο θα κανει μωροπουλακι :Party0016: ποσο χαιρομαι .....σε καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις.υπερηφανος που καταφερες να δωσει χαρα.εμεις οι ανθρωποι εκει διαφερουμε και εκει κρινομαστε.

----------


## mitsman

Αντρεα να αναφερω οτι εχω ακουσει απλα οτι ενα αυγο μπορει μεχρι και 24 ωρες να μεινει χωρις να το κλωσσαει η θηλυκια και να συνεχισει μετα κανονικα η εκκολαψη!
Για να δουμε.... εχω πολυ αγωνια!

----------


## kaveiros

Aααααα τέτοια να ακούω :Happy:  Να δείτε που θα βγει Πέμπτη μέχρι το μεσημέρι!!! Μου έτυχε ένας νέος πελάτης πριν λίγο και κανονίσαμε ραντεβού για την Πέμπτη και θα λείπω αρκετές ώρες :Happy:  Το συνηθίζει η Ρίκα να μου βγάζει λίγο την ψυχή. Θα μιλάω στον πελάτη σοβαρός σοβαρός και απο μέσα μου θα σκέφτομαι αυγά, πουλάκια και φωλιές :Humming Bird A:

----------


## mariakappa

χαχαχα προσεξε μην σε πιασουν τα χουβαρνταλικια ως χαζομπαμπα.ειμαστε σε περιοδο κρισης  :Party0048:

----------


## kaveiros

Α τετοια λαθη δε κανω, ειδικα τωρα που μπορει να εχουμε ενα ακομα στομα στο σπιτι. Να ρωτησω κατι αλλο...υπαρχει καποια αλλη προετοιμασια που πρεπει να κανω? καποιο σκευασμα? κρεμα? δεν εχω τετοια πραγματα γιατι σκεφτομουνα να αφησω τους γονεις να το φροντισουν τον πρωτο μηνα χωρις να παρεμβαινω. Αν δε το ταϊζουν ομως?

----------


## mitsman

Κρεμα καλο ειναι να ειχες σπιτι στην περιπτωση που δεν ταιζουν.. αλλα ειναι κατι που δεν νομιζω να γινει!
Κατα τα αλλα τιποτα!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντρεα θα συμφωνησω με τον Δημητρη να εχεις μια κρεμα για ωρα αναγκης...

Επισης καλα λες να αφησεις τους γονεις να το ταιζουν στην αρχη μεχρι καποιο σημειο και μετα να το ταιζεις κι εσυ καποιες φορες....

Ετσι πιστευω οτι το μικρο θα σε συνηθισει πολυ πιο ευκολα!!  :Happy: 

Εσυ τι λες Δημητρη; 
Συφμωνεις με αυτα που ειπα; 

(χαχαχα...μην δινω τιποτα λαθος πληροφοριες..)

----------


## mitsman

Εγω λεω οτι το καλυτερο απο ολα ειναι αυτο που εκανε η Βικυ με τα δικα της μωρα, τα οποια τα εκανε χαδιαρικα απλα και μονο με αρκετη ωρα ενασχολησης!
Η κρεμα για εμενα πλεον μονο για ωρα αναγκης... Αν χασω τον Ζιπο μου πιθανοτατα να ειναι δικο μου το λαθος οσο τον ταιζα! δεν το ξανακανω!

----------


## Efthimis98

Λες οτι θα ειναι καλυτερο να το ταιζουν η γονεις του.....και μετα να κανει προσπαθειες εξημερωσης...μμμ...  :winky: 

Ξερεις γιατι το προτεινα επειδι εχω ακουσει οτι τα ringneck ειναι πουλια που αν ειναι ''αγρια'' δεν εξημερωνονται ευκολα..  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Προτιμω ενα πουλακι υγιες και πιο ατιθασο παρα ενα χαλιναγωγιμενο με προβηματα υγειας!

----------


## vicky_ath

Αντρέα είμαστε όλοι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα!!! Για να δούμε...  :Happy:

----------


## vikitaspaw

περιμενουμε νεα καθε μερα, ακομα κ αυριο αν δεν εχει βγει, μπες να μας το πεις...

----------


## kaveiros

Τιποτα σημερα! Ειναι και οι δυο εξω απ τη φωλια αυτη τη στιγμη και συνομιλουν χεχεχε. Το καινουργιο ειναι οτι η Ρικα εστρωσε το ροκανιδι ξανα εκει που εχει το αυγο. Οσο το κλωσσουσε ειχε σπρωξει το ροκανιδι γυρω γυρω και ειχε το αυγο πανω στο ξυλινο πατωμα της φωλιας. Σημερα εστρωσε.... Προφανως για να ειναι στα μαλακα το μικρο. 
Τωρα σχετικα με το ταϊσμα θα σας πω οτι δε σκοπευω να παρεμβω ( εκτος αν δεν το ταϊζουν οι γονεις). Τα ρινγκνεκ ειναι πραγματικα δυσκολα πουλια στην εξημερωση, αλλα μετα την ενασχοληση μου τοσους μηνες, κατεληξα στο οτι για το ειδος αυτο δεν υπαρχουν συνταγες. Την Μπεμπα μου την πηρα 3 μηνων αγρια και η εξημερωση της ηταν ευκολη σχετικα. Δεν ανεχεται χαδια αλλα θελει να με χαϊδευει αυτη :Happy:  μολις βρει ευκαιρια ερχεται πανω μου και μου κανει ναζια  :Ashamed0005:  Και μ αρεσει ετσι που ειναι πιο ανεξαρτητη γιατι αν χρειαστει να ληψω , περα απ το φαγητο της δεν ανησυχω για το πως θα ειναι. Ο Γκουφη που τον πηρα μεγαλο και τον εχω λιγο καιρο, με πλησιαζει πολυ περισσοτερο απ τη Ρικα. Ειναι δηλαδη και θεμα χαρακτηρα. Νομιζω οτι το μικρο οταν θα βλεπει το Ντινο και την Μπεμπα πανω μου, θα ερχεται κι αυτο :Happy:

----------


## vikitaspaw

Καλα σιγουρα...αλλα αμα απο μικρο το αγγιζεις κ περνας χρονο μαζι του θα εξημερωθει σε πολυ καλο σημειο...αναμενουμε..

----------


## giotakismille

να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## kaveiros

Λοιπον, το ραντεβου μου με τον πελατη μεταφερθηκε για αυριο! Για να δουμε...ειναι σε αναμμενα καρβουνα και η Ρικα και ο Γκουφη και εγω χαχαχα. Η τελευταια μου παρατηρηση ειναι οτι σταματησε να γυρναει το αυγο γυρω γυρω. Αυτο το κανουν τα ρινγκνεκ ( ισως ολα τα πουλια...δε ξερω) για να αναπτυχθει σωστα το εμβρυο απ ολες τις πλευρες. Καθε λιγο ακουγοταν στη φωλια ο ηχος του αυγου να το κυλαει περα δωθε η ρικα. Πλεον αυτο σταματησε....καταλαβενετε οτι σημερα δε προκειται να βγω απ το σπιτι :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα Αντρεα και στην πουλοπαρεα σου... για να δουμεεε....
εχεις κανει καμμια οωσκοπηση τελευταια?

----------


## mariakappa

κι εγω εχω αγωνια.οχι για το αν θα πανε ολα καλα.γιατι ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα πανε.αλλα θελω να το δω το χνουδομωρο. :Love0001:

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντε ρε Αντρεα μας κανεις να εχουμε αγωνια!!!  :winky: 

Σε ποια μερα ειμαστε Αντρεααααα!!!???

----------


## vikitaspaw

ωωωωωχχχχ....αγωνια ε? εχουμε εμεις ποση, φανταζομαι εσυ...περιμενουμε νεα!!

----------


## kaveiros

Oυφφφ εχω σκασει σημερα. Τελικα ο πελατης μου ξαναλαξε γνωμη και με πηρε τελευταια στιγμη να παω σημερα. Πηγα και γυρισα πριν 1 ωρα και κατι. Η Ρικα απ την ωρα που ηρθα σπιτι ειναι εξω...προφανως σταματησε να κλωσσαει...τρωει ασταματητα κι αυτη και ο Γκουφη!!! Εχουν αδειασει απ το πρωι 3 μπολ τροφη!!!! Το αυγό ακομα τιποτα...
Ειμαστε σημερα στην 23η μερα...
Δημητρη ωοσκοπηση εκανα πριν καμια βδομαδα οταν ειδα το πουλακι σχηματισμενο μεσα. Χτες απλα ακουμπησα το αυγο οσο ηταν η Ρικα εξω και ειχε γινει πολυ βαρυ!!! Καμια ιδεα??? Να κανω ωοσκοπηση σημερα? Φοβαμαι μη μου σπασει και στο χερι.... :Ashamed0005:

----------


## andreascrete

Σταμάτα βρε ανυπόμονε να σκαλίζεις φωλιές και αυγά! ....εγώ αν ήμουν ringneck θα τα είχα πάρει άσχημα! και θα σε είχα δαγκώσει η παρατήσει τα αυγά απο το πολύ ψαχούλεμα!!!!!
Δώσε στο ζευγάρι την ησυχία που χρειάζεται και κάνε υπομονή άλλες 2 μέρες χωρίς να σκαλίζεις φωλιά.
Αν σε 2 μέρες απο σήμερα δεν έχουν βγάλει μικρό τόσε κάνε ένα έλεγχο.

----------


## kaveiros

Δε σκαλιζωωωω , ουτε με βλεπουν καν. Οταν βαζω τα φαγητα τους κατεβαινουν χαμηλα , δε βλεπουν στη φωλια :Happy:   και η αντιδραση δεν ειναι ιδια. Οσο ειχα τη μανα μου εδω, αν τολμουσε και εμφανιζοταν στην πορτα του δωματιου ο Γκουφη χαλουσε τον κοσμο. Εγω οταν πλησιαζω πιανει θεση στις ταϊστρες, εχω την εντυπωση οτι με εμπιστευονται απολυτα, αλλιως δε θα εκαναν αυγα ετσι ευκολα. Μια φορα τη μερα ελεγχω, δε νομιζω οτι ειναι και τοσο υπερβολικο.  :Ashamed0005:

----------


## mariakappa

σε παρακαλω πες την ρικα οτι μας εχει σκασει.δεν αντεχουμε αλλο.απ'τη μια τριβω κατι καγκελα για να βαψω και απο την αλλη στρωνομαι μπροστα στο κομπιουτερ.ετσι που παω δεν θα τελειωσω ποτε.αν και λεω να παρω μαστορα και να στειλω τον λογαριασμο στον μπαμπα της. :rollhappy:

----------


## kaveiros

Αχαχαχαχαχα οχι οχι αλλους λογαριασμους σημερα! Πηγα στον πελατη και με πληρωσε προκαταβολη!!!! Αυτο ειχε να μου συμβει πανω απο χρονο, λογω κρισης. Ε μεχρι να γυρισω σπιτι.... Δεν εμεινε ουτε ευρω. Πηγα πληρωσα τα παντα και ξαλαφρωσα :Happy:  ασε που χτες κοντεψα να γυρισω με Αλεξανδρινο στο σπιτι. Πηγα να παρω κεχρι και ο Αλεξανδρινος που λεγαμε Μαρια, ειχε κεφια, εφαγε φυστικι απ το χερι μου και τον εβγαλε με πατηθρα απ το κοουβι η κυρια.... Καταλαβαινεις τι επαθα :Happy:  δεν ειμαι για εξοδα τωρα! Θα χω μωρο στο σπιτι χαχαχα :Happy0030:

----------


## ktistis

Παιδιά παω να σκάσω...Καθε πεντε λεπτα κοιτάζω τον υπολογισστή να δω αν εσκασε μύτη το μικρο!!!

----------


## mariakappa

καλα, οι αλεξανδρινοι ειναι ερωτευσιμοι.το λεω εκ πειρας :Love0001: 
και ενω ειναι συγγενεις με τα ρινγκνεκ δεν εχουν καμια σχεση.τα ρινγκνεκ οταν βλεπουν τα κοκατιλ πανω στο κλουβι τους τρεχουν να τα δαγκωσουν.ο Κοκουλης αντιθετως τα λατρευει.πανε τα κακοπαιδα και τον τσιμπανε γιατι τον βλεπουν μεγαλο και τον φοβουνται και αυτος τους τραγουδαει.ενα αγγελουδι ειναι.

----------


## ktistis

Αυτό δεν είναι δεδομένο Μαρία το κάθε πουλι έχει τον χαρακτήρα του.Μπορει ένας άλλος Αλεξανδρινός να αντιδρά διαφορετικά ::

----------


## mariakappa

εχεις δικιο.εγω κρινω συμφωνα με τους αλεξανδρινους που γνωριζω και το τι ακουω και διαβαζω.

----------


## ktistis

Όντος είναι αξιοθαύμαστα πουλιά

----------


## kaveiros

ουφ ουφ...μη μου το κανετε αυτο :Happy:   :Love0034:

----------


## ktistis

Παιδιά μια απορία όταν ενα ζευγάρι ρινκ νεκ  είναι ο ενας πρασινο και το θυλικο μπλε τι μωρα θα βγουν?θα βγουν λιγα πρασινα και λιγα πλε ή θα βγαίνουν πολύχρωμα?

----------


## demis

ασε αντρεα ξερω τι θα ακολουθησει απο στιγμη σε στιγμη........!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  (με τον αλεξανδρινο).

----------


## kaveiros

παιδια η ρικα εχει σταματησει και επισημως να κλωσσαει. δεν εχει ξαναμπει στη φωλια. καθεται απ εξω και περιμενει...νομιζω οτι δεν θα πρεπει να εχω πλεον πολλες ελπιδες. προφανως υπαρχει λογος που δε συνεχιζει να κλωσσαει. Kαι μια απορια...το εμβρυο μεσα δε θα επρεπε να κινειται ηδη στην 23η μερα? εκανα ωοσκοπηση κανονικη μολις...ειναι εντελως ακινητο, δε νιωθω τιποτα. σε βιντεο που ειδα πριν με αυγο, φαινοταν κινηση και η καρδια του εμβρυου να χτυπαει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντρεα πιστεψε με δεν το ευχομαι!

Μπορει η Ρικα να εχει καταλαβει οτι κατι παει στραβα και α σταματησε να κλωσσαει!
Αφου ειπες οτι δεν κουνιοταν τιποτα μεσα στο αυγο -γιατι οπως ειπες στο video κατι κουνιοταν μεσα- μπορει το εμβρυο να ειναι νεκρο! (δεν σου το λεω με σιγουρια μιας και δεν εχω κανει ποτε οωσκοπηση!)

Εγω παντος σου ευχομαι να βγει ενα υγιες πουλακιιι!!  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Ευθυμη δυστυχως αυτο πιστευω κι εγω. Το οτι κατι δε παει καλα το ειπα και 3 μερες πριν οταν αρχισε η Ρικα να αφηνει για ωρα τη φωλια. Το χειροτερο ολων ομως, αν εχω νεκρο εμβρυο, ειναι το οτι πρεπει να αποφασισω τι θα γινει απο δω και περα. Υπαρχει πολυ σοβαρη περιπτωση να φταιει το οτι ειναι διαφορετικα υποειδη. Η Ρικα ειναι african και εξωτερικα μοιαζει καθαροαιμο african, τα καθαροαιμα ομως ειναι οχι απλως σπανια αλλα ¨συλλεκτικα¨. Δεν αποκλειεται να προερχεται απο διασταυρωση συγγενων, η απο διασταυρωση indian  - african. Σε τετοια περιπτωση ειναι πολυ πιθανο να μη βγαλει ποτε ζωντανο απογονο. Αν δεν υπηρχε ερωτας στη μεση, θα τα χωριζα χωρις δευτερη σκεψη. Απο δω και περα ομως τι να κανω δε ξερω....Ακομα και τωρα που σας γραφω, σαλιαριζουν, φιλιουνται και κανουν τους ρομαντικους ηχους τους. Αν αφησω τη φωλια δε θα αργησει η επομενη γεννα και δε θα αντεξω να την αφησω να περασει την διαδικασια αδικα ξανα. Κριμα ειναι  :sad:

----------


## mariakappa

μπορει να βγει τις επομενες μερες εαν εχει παρει απο τη μερια του μπαμπα.ασε να το σκεφτεις αργοτερα το τι θα κανεις.μην στεναχωριεσαι.

----------


## kaveiros

Μαρια το θεμα ειναι οτι συμφωνα μ αυτα που διαβαζω θα πρεπε να υπαρχει κινηση στο αυγο απ την 16η μερα... Τι να πω... Θα δειξει, θα το αφησω και αυριο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι Αντρεα καλα πραττεις...

Αστο για καποιες μερες παραπανω για να εξαντλησεις ολες τις πιθανοτητες...

Να σε ρωτησω κατι....σημερα το αυγο ειναι στις 26 μερες;

Μηπως δεν το παρατηρησες.... (μην κλεμε αδικα  :winky:  )

----------


## kaveiros

Σημερα ειναι 23 ημερων. Τα african βγαινουν σε 23 μερες, τα indian σε 22 εως 25.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εσυ οπως ειπα θα εξαντλησεις τα περιθορεια εκκολαψης του αυγου.....

Μηπως η Ρικα ειναι ανυσηχη λογο του οτι ξερει οτι ερχετε μωρακι?  :Love0001:

----------


## kaveiros

Kι αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει...πολλά μπορεί βασικά...Το σημαντικό για μένα είναι ότι το εμβρυο στο αυγό δεν κουνιόταν, δεν φαινόταν η καρδιά του να χτυπά κτλ. Στο βιντεο που ειδα φαινόταν. Βεβαια το αυγό στο βιντεο δεν ηταν απο ringneck  αλλα οπως ειπα υποθετω οτι σε ολα τα πουλια οταν το εμβρυο στο αυγό ειναι στις μερες του να βγει, φαινεται μεσα να κινειται. Αυτό μονο καποιος που ξερει μπορει να μας το πει...
Κανεις να γνωριζει απο κοκατιλ ή αλλα είδη?

----------


## Efthimis98

Αμα ειναι ετσι.........μπορεις να ρωτησεις την Windsa που λογικα (νομιζω) εχει εμπειρια!  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Ξαναμπήκε στη φωλιά η Ρίκα, 9μιση η ωρα εκλεισα τα φωτα και μετα απο λιγη ωρα μπηκε μεσα και κλωσσαει. Επίσης άρχισε να γυρνάει το αυγό πάλι κανονικά, την ακούω. Τι να πω... 1-2 μέρες ακόμα...και θα τελειώσει η αγωνία μου...

----------


## demis

Αντρεα μην απογοητευεσαι!! μπορει επειδη ειναι αφρικαν κ ινδιαν να εκκολαφθει στις 24 25 μερες!!

----------


## mariakappa

τιποτα δεν χαθηκε ακομα :Anim 26:

----------


## mitsman

Νομιζω δυστυχως οτι θα σε ψιλοαπογοητευσω... αν ηταν λιγες μερες πριν σκασει το αυγο, τοτε στην οωσκοπηση θα ηταν ολα καταμαυρα.... ο νεοσσος θα ειχε γεμισει το αυγο και καμμια μα καμμια κινηση δεν θα φαινοταν!!!!

αν βλεπεις μια μικρη μαζα σηματισμενη και το υπολοιπο κενο... τοτε για καποιο λογο σταματησε η εκολαψη!!!
Οπως και να εχει... ασε το 2- 3 μερες απο την στιγμη που δεν μπορεις να κρινεις με σιγουρια το τι βλεπεις!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Μην ανησυχείς Δημήτρη, εχω προετοιμαστεί για το ενδεχόμενο...Υπάρχει κενό στο αυγό. Φαίνεται μεγάλο τμήμα του μαύρο, μπορώ να διακρίνω το έμβρυο σχηματισμένο μέσα αλλά η μια κορυφή του αυγού είναι κενή. Τελος πάντων...εφόσον αποφάσισε η Ρίκα να συνεχίσει να κλωσσάει...δεν έχουμε παρά να περιμένουμε μέχρι το Σαββατο...

----------


## mitsman

Η χοντρη μυτη να το πω ετσι του αυγου, ειναι ο αεροθαλαμος και δικαιολογειται να ειναι κενος!!!! αλλα πρεπει το 90% του αυγου να εχει κλεισει απο το νεοσσο!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Μακαρι οολα να πανε καλα Ανδρεα!! Δεν ξερεις ποσο στο ευχομαι...
δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να σε σταναχωρησω κι αλλο αλλα οταν μια φορα γεννησαν κατι περιστερια στο μπαλκονι μου, μια με δυο μερες πριν βγει το μικρο ενιωθα πραγματικα την καρδουλα του κ κινηση μεσα στο αυγο. Ηταν ξεκαθαρο..βεβαια ποτε δεν ξερεις..περιμενε...

----------


## mitsman

Εγω στα καναρινια δεν νιωθω το παραμικρο ουτε βλεπω παρα μονο οταν ειναι μικρουλια 6-9 μερων...
Αλλα και στα αυγα της Βικυς που ηταν κοκατιλ που τα ειδα την ημερα πριν σκασουν δεν ενιωσα ουτε ειδα το παραμικρο!

----------


## kaveiros

Κι εγω αυτο διαβασα και ειδα στο βιντεο αλλα ειπαμε θα περιμενω. Το βασικο για μενα ειναι ακομη κι αν ειναι νεκρο, να οφειλεται στο οτι ειναι πρωτη γεννα, στο οτι ολα εγιναν γρηγορα, στο νεαρο της ηλικιας της Ρικας. Το αλλο ενδεχομενο, να υπαρχει ασυμβατοτητα δηλαδη, δε θελω ουτε να το σκεφτομαι. Θα ειναι πραγματικα γκαντεμια για το ζευγαρι και θα μπορω να το ξερω αυτο μονο αν τα αφησω να ξαναζευγαρωσουν... Ας τελειωσουμε τωρα με το υπαρχον αυγο και θα δω μετα τι θα κανω.

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγώ με τη μικρή "εμπειρία" μου από τις 2 γέννες των κοκατιλιδίων θα σου πω τα εξής... στις πρώτες ωοσκοπήσεις(7-10) μέρες *έβλεπα* πεντακάθαρα τις καρδούλες να χτυπάνε μέσα στο αυγά. Όταν τα έμβρυα μεγάλωναν το μόνο που διέκρινα ήταν μία μαυροκόκκινη μάζα κ ο αεροθάλαμος του αυγού. Κίνηση *ένιωσα* κ *είδα* μόνο όταν ξεκινούσε να σπάει το αυγό, όπου *άκουγα* κ τη φωνή του μωρού από μέσα. 
Δεν ξέρω γιατί Ανδρέα, αλλά εγώ δεν έχω απογοητευτεί ακόμα.. καταλαβαίνω το άγχος σου βέβαια.. εγώ να φανταστείς όταν είδα τσόφλι σπασμένο νόμιζα πως το κάνανε οι γονείς κ πέθανε το μωρό κ μόνο τα κλάμματα που δεν έβαλα, ενώ ήταν το μικρό τερατάκι που προσπαθούσε να βγει από μέσα!

----------


## mitsman

> ενώ ήταν το μικρό τερατάκι που προσπαθούσε να βγει από μέσα!


χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα

δικιο εχει η Βικυ!

----------


## vikitaspaw

μακαρι ρε γαμωτο να πανε ολα καλα!! Οτι κ να λεμε οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει στις επομενες μερες!! Υπομονη...

----------


## kaveiros

Αντε να δουμε και σημερα. Σημερα δε βγηκε για πρωινο φαϊ η Ρικα ακομα...για να καταλαβετε τι αδυναμια της εχω, στον υπνο μου αποψε εβλεπα οτι της βρηκα εναν african και κανανε πολλα παιδακια αχαχαχαχα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ετσι μπραβο....

Η Ρικα ειναι παλι μεσα στην φωλια!!!

Κοιτα το αυγο οπως ειπαν τα παιδια παραπανω φαινετε μονο μια μαυροκοκκινη μαζα και ο αεροθαλαμος! (οταν μιλαμεγια τις κοντινες μερες της εκολαψης!)
Μαλλον αυτος ειναι ο λογος για τον οποιο δεν το αισθανεσαι!

ΑΡΑ δεν χανουμε τις ΕΛΠΙΔΕΣ μας μεχρι το ΤΕΛΟΣ!

----------


## ktistis

Εγω λέω να μην πιράξεις καθόλου τη Ρίκα.Ασε την μόνη της χωρις να ενοχλείς το αυγό καθόλου μεχρι να εξαντληθούν και τα τελευταία περιθόρια.Αν και μεσα μου πιστευω ότι μεχρι αυριο μευαύριο θα σκασει μύτη το μικρό :Party0038:

----------


## kaveiros

Γιατι βρε παιδια σας εχει μπει η ιδεα οτι πειραζω την Ρικα? :Happy:  Δηλαδη πως να την πειραξω? Το πρωι καθαριζω, αλλαζω τροφες και μετα 1 φορα τη μερα οταν ειναι εξω απ τη φωλια, τσεκαρω τι γινεται μεσα... Τοσο υπερβολικο σας φαινεται αυτο? Δε σκοπευω να της παρω το αυγο ακομα εννοειται, ουτε θα την χωρισω με τον Γκουφη αν δεν υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος που να μην αντιμετωπιζεται. Απλως επειδη ηταν το πιο ψυχολογικα ταλαιπωρημενο πουλι που εχω παρει και επειδη οταν την ειχα πρωτοδει μου ειχε φυγει η μαγκια στην κυριολεξια, σπαραξε το μεσα μου, τη νοιαζομαι ισως λιγο παραπανω απ ολα τα υπολοιπα γιατι δε θελω να περασει αλλες ταλαιπωριες...αυτο ειναι ολο.

----------


## giotakismille

ειναι αξιολατρευτοι!

----------


## kaveiros

Δυστυχώς παιδιά δεν έχω κάτι νεότερο να σας πω. Η Ρίκα κατά τις 11 το πρωί βγήκε απ τη φωλιά, είναι όλη την υπολοιπη μέρα έξω, τρώει και περιμένει μπροστά στη φωλιά, δεν απομακρύνεται. Το αυγό παραμένει ως έχει. Νομίζω οτι θα πικραθεί η Ρικούλα μου...αλλά ας περιμένω 1 μέρα ακόμα.

----------


## mitsman

πριν αφαιρεσεις το αυγο μπορεις να το βγαλεις μια φωτο να το δουμε την ωρα που κανεις την οωσκοπηση????

----------


## kaveiros

Το αυγό θα το αφαιρέσω την Κυριακή Δημήτρη. Μαζί και την φωλιά...πρωτοχρονιάτικα δηλαδη :sad:  Αυριο απ το απογευμα θα λειψω, θα παω για ρεβεγιον αλλου, λεω να μη της το παρω πριν το απογευμα. Την Κυριακη ευχαριστως να το φωτογραφίσω. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπαρχει αλλο θεμα με το αυγό? Π.χ να ειναι ζωντανό το μωρό και να μη μπορεί να βγει? Αν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα να κανω και τωρα ωοσκοπηση δε με πειραζει. Αν ειναι απλώς για να το κανω ενημερωτικά, να μη την αναστατωσω τζαμπα γιατι καθεται στην εισοδο της φωλιας τώρα και περιμενει... :sad:

----------


## mitsman

ΑΠλα θελω να δω τι εγινε???? ξεκινησε να σχηματιζεται και σταματησε??? δεν καταφερε να βγει οπως λες??? πολλα μπορει να ειναι.... αλλα αν υπολογισουμε την ημερα που χαθηκε (αν τελικα εξελιχθει ετσι) ο νεοσσος θα δουμε σε τι μπορει να ειχε ελειψη το πουλακι... σε ποια βιταμινη!

----------


## kaveiros

Δε ξερω αν κανω χαζη ερωτηση τωρα, αλλα αν ειναι ζωντανο και δε μπορει να βγει? δεν υπαρχει τροπος να βοηθησω?

----------


## mitsman

Αν δεν μπορει να βγει γιατι δεν ειναι αρκετα δυνατο και να καταφερεις να το βγαλεις χωρις να το τραυματισεις... δεν νομιζω να αντεξει... 
αν ειναι θεμα υγρασιας, συνηθως για αυτο δεν μπορουν να βγουν, τοτε μπορεις να ψεκασεις τον χωρο εκει γυρω... αλλα πρεπει να το κανεις συχνα γιατι δεν ξερεις ποτε ακριβως θα ειναι η ωρα του να βγει!

----------


## kaveiros

ειχα ψεκασει 2 φορες, μεχρι και προχτες, οπως ειχα διαβασει στις συμβουλες σε ξενη σελιδα (για ρινγκνεκ). Λοιπον κατεβηκε και τρωει η Ρικα. Θα κανω ωοσκοπηση τωρα και θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω φωτογραφία...

----------


## mitsman

για κανε την μαγκια και βγαλε μου μια καλη φωτο.... βαλε τον φακο σε ενα ποτηρι και σχεδον ακουμπησε το αυγο πανω στον φακο.... να ειναι σκοτεινα αν γινεται εκει που θα το κανεις!

----------


## kaveiros

Καλά ειμαι ανεκδοτο σημερα....αφου ωοσκοπηση με το φλας του κινητου κανω...πως θα βγαλω φωτο?????????????? Πηρα την ψηφιακη και δοκιμασα αλλα επειδη υπαρχει σκοταδι αναβει το φλας της και βγαζει το αυγο ασπρο κανονικα...αυτο ομως δεν ειναι το νεο. ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΑΥΓΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΑΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΡΥΦΗ ΤΟΥ :Party0038:  Ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι προχτες δεν ηταν ετσι γιατι προχτες υπηρχαν ακομα φλεβιτσες, σημερα βλεπω μονο μια μαζα και εχει βαρυνει κι αλλο!!!!! Το ψεκασα με το ψεκαστηρι με ελαχιστο νερο και αναμενω μηπως εχετε καμια αλλη ιδεα. Αυριο το πρωι θα αγορασω φακο και θα βγαλω φωτογραφία...εκτος κι αν εχουμε γεννητουρια... (φτου φτου φτου)

----------


## mitsman

ΑΧ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΝΙΞΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ..  ..............................

το αυγο ψεκασες????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????


αστο εκει που ειναι και μεχρι την Δευτερα το πρωι μην το ξανααγγιξεις!!!!!! χα χα χα

δεν σε πιστευω!!!!

θα σκασω με αυτο το αυγο... το πρωτο θεμα που κοιταω με το που μπω ειναι!!!!!

----------


## ktistis

Ασε την μητερα να το φροντήζει πλεον.Τωρα μπορεί να βγει από σστιγμή σε στιγμή μην αρχισει να σπαζει το τσόφλι οταν θα είναι εκτός φωλιας....Περιμε΄νω με τρελλη αγωνία!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Το αυγο ναι ελαχιστα ομως...αυτο στο εγγυωμαι, ο Γκουφη με τα φτερα του το εβρεχε πολυ περισσοτερο. Τις προηγουμενες φορες ειχα ψεκασει τη φωλια εξωτερικα. Βρε παιδια, του αγιου νικολαου το πρωι το εκανε. Μηπως μετραω εγω λαθος? ποτε συμπληρωνονται 25 μερες? σημερα η αυριο? 25 ειναι το maximum των indian...αν υποθεσουμε οτι το μωρο πηρε πιο πολυ απο indian δηλαδη.

----------


## mitsman

ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει κατευθειαν??? Αυριο θα σκασει το σκατο.... αστο ομως μεχρι την Δευτερα!

----------


## kaveiros

Το απογευμα της ιδιας μερας. Το θυμαμαι γιατι μεχρι το μεσημερι την εβλεπα και το απογευμα εξαφανιστηκε. Ειχα ανησυχησει κιολας γιατι εκανε τρομερη ησυχια στη φωλια και φοβομουν μην επαθε τιποτα :Happy:  λοιπον αμα μου βγει αυριο και το μικρο και η ψυχη μαζι, στην επομενη γεννα το πρωτο θα ειναι δικο σου. Εκλεισε :Happy:

----------


## ktistis

Το αυγό ακόμα και αν δεν σκάσει αυριο θα το αφήσεις μεχρι να το παρατήσει η Ρικα.Μην το παρεις ενω ακομα μπαινοβγαίνει στην φωλια :Fighting0029:

----------


## mitsman

Εκλεισε.... χα χα χα χα χα
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να πανε ολα καλα!!!!!!!!!!!! αυτο ειναι που θελω!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

πωπω αγχος που θα χεις ε? μακαρι μακαρι να βγει το μικρο κ να πανε ολα καλα!! Πραγματικα μας εχεις φτασει την αδρεναλινη στα υψη!! Ευχαριστα τα νεα με το αυγο που μαυρισε κ αλλο!! Αντε περιμενε γεννητουρια!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Δυστυχως η Ρικα το αφησε το αυγο, ολο το βραδυ κοιμηθηκε εξω και το πρωι τωρα δε πλησιαζει κανεις απ τους γονεις στη φωλια...Σα να μην υπαρχει. Εννοειται οτι δε προκειται να απομακρυνω το αυγο. Μιλησα μεσω μαιλ με τον αμερικανο που εχει εμπειρια στο ειδος, του ειπα ημερομηνιες, μου ειπε οτι αν δε βγει το μωρο σημερα δε πρεπει να εχω ελπιδες. Αν δε βγει στις 25 μερες λεει σημαινει οτι υπαρχει προβλημα αλλα πιστευει οτι δεν ειναι προβλημα ¨συμβατοτητας¨ αλλα προβλημα ηλικιας της Ρικας. Αν υποθεσουμε οτι ο πετσοπας ειχε δικιο και η Ρικα ειναι μικρη τοτε ειναι λογικο η πρωτη γεννα να μην ειναι επιτυχημενη. Αν λοιπον το αυγο δεν σπασει μου ειπε να απομακρυνω για δυο μηνες τη φωλια μεχρι να ζεστανει ο καιρος. Μου ειπε επισης οτι ενδεχεται η Ρικα να γινει επιθετικη και να διωξει τον Γκουφη αν δε σπασει το αυγο γιατι οι θηλυκες ringneck λεει θεωρουν οτι φταιει το ταιρι τους. Αν υπηρχε κι αλλος αρσενικος θα γινοταν σιγουρα λεει αυτο, εφοσον ομως δεν υπαρχει μπορει απλως να τον κραταει σε αποσταση για λιγο καιρο και να αρχισει να ζευγαρωνει ξανα μολις νιωσει ετοιμη.

----------


## vikitaspaw

αναμενουμε λοιπον αποψε...

----------


## kaveiros

Πηγα για κεχρι στο πετ σοπ, η κυρια που μου πουλησε την μπεμπα εχει αλλη αποψη...εφοσον εγκατελειψαν τη φωλια , το θεμα εχει τελειωσει πιστευει και επισης συμφωνει οτι η πιθανη αποτυχια ειναι θεμα ηλικιας της Ρικας, αν δε ταιριαζαν γεννετικα λεει, θα ηταν ασπορα και τα δυο αυγα. Μου ειπε επισης οτι στη θεση μου θα τρυπουσε τη μια κορυφη του αυγου με καρφιτσα γιατι η μονη περιπτωση πλεον λεει ειναι να μη καταφερε να βγει το μικρο. Εγω πιστευω οτι για να το εγκαταλειψει η Ρικα ξερει τι κανει και σκεφτομαι να μη κανω απολυτως τιποτα.

----------


## svevo30

Αχ βρε Αντρέα, όλα ανάποδα πηγαίνουν, στη δική μου περίπτωση που μάλλον και τα πέντε αυγά είναι άσπορα η θηλυκια μπάτζι εχει λιώσει στο κλώσημα, δεν σηκώνεται απο τα αυγά ούτε λεπτό, έχει λιώσει στη φωλιά. Τι να κάνουμε όμως, σ' αυτά τα πράγματα η φύση έχει τον πρώτο λόγο και δυστυχώς εμείς δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τπτ.Υγεία κ όλα τ' άλλα έρχονται, μπορεί να μη δούμε πουλάκια τώρα αλλά σίγουρα την άνοιξη θα μοιραζόμαστε τέτοιες εμπειρίες.Καλή χρονιά!

----------


## kaveiros

Ας ειναι τι να κανουμε. Απλα το θεμα ειναι η ταλαιπωρια που περνανε τζαμπα...

----------


## mitsman

η μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια ειναι στο μεγαλωμα... μην αγχωνεσαι για αυτο!

----------


## kaveiros

Αν εβλεπες πως ειναι απ το πρωι η Ρικα με τον Γκουφη .... Εχουν μπει και καθονται μεσα στο κλουβι. Η Ρικα ειναι σαν αγαλμα και ο Γκουφη καθε λιγο της χαϊδευει το κεφαλι με το ραμφος του. Τα κοιταω απο μακρυα και αναρωτιεμαι γιατι καποιοι εκαναν τη λεξη ζωον προσβολη. Τιμητικα επρεπε να το λεμε :Happy0159:

----------


## serafeim

αντρεα πολυ στεναγχωρεθηκα με την εξελειξη περιμενε εσυ ομως μηπως σκασει σου κανει εκπληξη.....αμα δεν τα καταφερουν τωρα κουραγιο και υπομονη θα τα καταφερουν την επομενη φορα !!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδακια μου τα νεα ειναι δυσαρεστα. Πριν 2 ωρες μου στειλε mail ο υπερατλαντικος φιλος μου να μαθει τι εγινε ( μεχρι και στην Αμερικη αγωνιουσαν  ::  ) του απαντησα οτι τιποτα ακομα και μου δωσε το skype του να τον καλεσω. Με επεισε να τρυπησω το αυγο μπροστα στην καμερα με την καθοδηγηση του θεωρωντας ο ιδιος οτι το εμβρυο ειναι νεκρο και ειχε δικιο. Τρυπησα στο κενο μερος του αυγου, και δυστυχως η καρδουλα του δεν χτυπουσε και ο σακος που το περιβαλλει ηταν παγωμενος. Στη συνεχεια μου ειπε πως να ανοιξω το εσωτερικο. Η εκτιμηση του ειναι οτι το μωρο πεθανε προχτες. Ειναι 100% σιγουρος οτι ο θανατος προερχεται απο τις καιρικες συνθηκες. Οτι δηλαδη τα διαστηματα που αφηνε η Ρικα το αυγο, παγωσε, καθως εξω ειχαμε αρκετες φορες μεχρι και -5 βαθμους τις μερες που περασαν και με ενα ταπεινο καλοριφερακι στο δωματιο ειναι αδυνατον να διατηρηθει σταθερη θερμοκρασια. Το εμβρυο ειναι ενα κανονικα σχηματισμενο πουλακι με το ραμφος του, με τα φτερα του, με τα ολα του. Ειχε αναπτυχθει πληρως. Για ευνοητους λογους δε βαζω φωτογραφια. Δημητρη αν θελησεις να το δεις πες μου να σου στειλω φωτο με pm. Πριν φυγω για την αλλαγη του χρονου σε ενα φιλικο σπιτι σε λιγο, θα αφαιρεσω τη φωλια απ το κλουβι. Φωλια θα μπει ξανα απο τον Απριλιο και μονο αν εχει μαλακωσει ο καιρος. Νομιζω οτι το σημερινο δε θα το ξεχασω ποτε. Οταν μου ειπε ο τυπος να ανοιξω το αυγο φρικαρα. Οταν ειδα το νεκρο μωρο...να ειναι ενα κανονικο πουλακι ενιωσα φοβερη πικρα. Αυτο το μωρακι η Ρικα μου τωρα θα το ταϊζε. Δυστυχως οι συνθηκες δεν ευνοησαν αλλα πιστευω οτι το καλοκαιρακι θα τα καταφερει. Αυταααααα....

----------


## vicky_ath

Ανδρέα λυπάμαι... δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η Ρίκα παράτησε το αυγό να πεθάνει ενώ είχε μέσα νεοσσό.. θέλω να πιστευω πως κάτι άλλο πήγε στραβά κ δεν έφταιγε εκείνη..
Όμως αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λες, θέμα καιρού δηλαδή, είναι ένα πολύ καλό παράδειγμα για όσους διαβάζουν κ θα διαβάσουν αυτό το θέμα, γιατί πρέπει να ζευγαρώνουμε τα πουλάκια μας μόνο τις σωστές εποχές που οι συνθήκες είναι απόλυτα κατάλληλες, αλλά κ όταν είμαστε βέβαιοι πως είναι κ εκείνα έτοιμα...

----------


## kaveiros

Βικυ η Ρικα ειναι προγραμματισμενη να κλωσσαει 23 μερες...Την 24η κλωσσησε μονο το βραδυ γιατι τη μερα περιμενε να σπασει το αυγο. Εκεινες οι ωρες που δεν μπηκε στη φωλια και με την παγωνια που ειχαμε...καναν τη ζημια. Αυτη την εξηγηση δινω εγω, αυτο πιστευει και ο Αμερικανος. Απο χτες το βραδυ και σημερα ολη μερα δεν πλησιασαν καν στη φωλια, ηταν σα να μην υπαρχει. Προφανως η Ρικα καταλαβε οτι το εμβρυο ηταν νεκρο.

Και μια προσθηκη πριν φυγω για το ρεβεγιον...αυτο εδω μου αλλαξε τη διαθεση...

----------


## serafeim

στεναγχωρηθηκα παρα πολυ πραγματικα απο τα ασχημα νεα!!  :sad: 
ευχομαι τον καινουριο χρονο να πανε ολα καλα και κουραγιο αντρεα εχεις αξιολατρευτα φτερωτα φιλαρακια γι αυτο κοιτα τα ,να τα χαρης,να παιξεις μαζι τους και να τα εχεις ευτυχησμενα τιποτα αλλο μην σκεφτεσαι τωρα!!!!
καλη χρονια και χρονια πολλα, οτι επιθυμεις εσυ και οι φτερωτοι σου φιλοι δικα σας!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Να εισαι καλα Σεραφειμ κι εσυ να εχεις καλη χρονια και ολα βολικα σου ευχομαι.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Κριμα για το πουλακι Ανδρεα αλλα δες την καλη πλευρα του πραγματος...Ειναι γονιμα κ τα δυο (κυριως η Ρικα που ειχες μια ανησυχια), πλεον εχει εμπειρια κ ειμαι σιγουρη εκει κατα την Ανοιξη θα τα καταφερουν!!

----------


## mitsman

Δεν πειραζει Αντρικο μου, αυτα συμβαινουν.... εσυ εκανες οτι μπορουσες και να σου πω την αληθεια μου και παραπανω.... 
Οπως ειπε και η Βικυ.. κατι που πιστευω πααααραααααα πολυυυ.. και μια φορα με εκραξαν κιολας...
Μπορει στον τοπο καταγωγης τους εκει που ζουν να γενουν αλλες εποχες με αλλες συνθηκες και αλλη διατροφη...

εδω ομως ειμαστε στην Ελλαδα... απειρα χιλιομετρα μακρια απο εκει.....
Μπορεις να εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι με τις καιρικες συνθηκες που περιγραφεις η Ρικα δεν αντεχε αλλο να ανεβαζει πυρετο για να διατηρησει το αυγο στην καταλληλη θερμοκρασια????
Παλι καλα να λεμε που η Ρικα ειναι ενταξει...

Περιμενε την ανοιξη Αντρεα...... θα ερθει! :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Αντρεα ναι... θα ηθελα αν σου ηταν ευκολο να δω οτι φωτο εβγαλες σε παρακαλω πολυ!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Αντρεα ναι... θα ηθελα αν σου ηταν ευκολο να δω οτι φωτο εβγαλες σε παρακαλω πολυ!


Κ εγώ θέλω να τις δω.

----------


## mogolos14

Αντρεα Λυπαμαι κ γω με τη σειρα μου,Η ανοιξη δεν αργει κ θα σαι καλυτερα προετοιμασμενος πιστευω.

----------


## mitsman

Ο Αντρεας, Γιαννη ειναι απο τα παιδια που αφιερωνουν πραγματικα χρονο απο την ζωη τους για τα φτερωτα του φιλαρακια.... βασικα ειναι κομματι της ζωης του....

Βαζω το χερι μου στην φωτια οτι την ανοιξη θα ερθει πραγματικα η "ανοιξη"....

----------


## kaveiros

Σας στελνω pm σε λιγο παιδια την φωτο. Δειτε κι εσεις μηπως καταλαβετε κατι παραπανω....η φωτο ειναι μια, εβγαλα δυο αλλα η μια ειναι τελειως θολη και δεν ειχα διαθεση να φωτογραφιζω...καταλαβενετε.

----------


## kaveiros

Ευχαριστω παιδιά να είστε καλα. Δημήτρη σ ευχαριστώ που με εμψυχώνεις. Τα πουλιά μου πραγματικά τα θεωρώ πλέον μέρος της ζωής μου γιατί πολύ απλά μου έκαναν τη ζωή μου πιο ευχάριστη :Happy:  Με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα φέρθηκα απερισκεπτα ομως, επρεπε να περιμενω. Εδωσα βαση μονο στη διατροφη και αγνοησα τους αλλους παραγοντες. Η διατροφη αν και τελευταία στιγμή...πέτυχε και εδωσε γονιμο αυγό...αλλά δεν ηταν αυτο αρκετο. 

Βικυ δε μπορω να σου στειλω pm, ειναι γεματο το inbox σου, οταν σβησεις μηνυματα πες μου να σου στειλω!

----------


## mitsman

το πουλακι δυστυχως χαθηκε πραγματικα την τελευταια στιγμη... ειχε σχηματιστει κανονικοτατα... δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν βγηκε... δεν μπορω.... μιλαμε οτι μετρουσε ωρες για να βγει.... κριμα και παλι κριμα!!!!!

Ειπαμε ομως... αυτα συμβαινουν!!!!!
Πλεον εχεις την εμπειρια και την ανοιξη θα πεσεις κατευθειαν στα βαθεια με πολλα αυγουλακια - πουλακια.. οχι ενα!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ανδρεα καθε εμποδιο για καλο!
Να ειστε καλα τα πουλακια σου κι εσυ και σε λιγους μηνες που θα εχεις και παλι αυγουλακια ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------

